# Disney Infinity musings



## WDW Crawl

So I'm a married guy without children and find myself debating on whether or not I would play this and if it is worth it.

To be honest I wish it were already announced for the PS4 since one of those is inbound to the house, and I'd probably throw this in with it.  Buying it on wii u may happen, but also considering the PS3 (I've got all the systems).

Can't decide if I would find it as enjoyable as a "grown up" game like say Red Dead Redemption or Battlefield 3, or even games like Mario Kart and Zelda.  I tried Skylanders and was pretty bored after a couple levels.  Very easy and could spot the "cash grab" spots, which annoyed me.


----------



## HubbDave

Is PS4 backwards compatible with PS3?


----------



## WDW Crawl

HubbDave said:


> Is PS4 backwards compatible with PS3?



As far as they've announced thus far, it will not be B/C compatible.


----------



## HollenAngi

We received it today and my kids love it but it looks easier than skylanders.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just ordered mine and will have it on Sunday. It looks like so much fun!


----------



## WebmasterPete

*http://new.livestream.com/TheDIS/disneyinfinity*


----------



## Jennygt

my 6 year old LOVES skylanders, this seems similar. I have to say the graphics are kinda not up to skylanders. And I dont know how to play any of them lol. I sse this for christmas.


----------



## Jennygt

Guys how does this compare to skylanders, or  lego?


----------



## Jennygt

Take back what I said about graphics, as I watch the team play they are looking much better than the intro! My 6 year old will love this.


----------



## Jennygt

Also my son is all about the "mystery" packs. We buy angry bird mystery, lego mystery etc so this concept is not at all new to kids. He will love this aspect as well, lol


----------



## All American

Our girls are going absolutely bananas for this game.  We pre-ordered it a few months ago, and they spent a good part of today watching the videos on the Infinity site (epsecially the tutorials).  

From what we can tell, it really seems to be a fantastic blend of Skylanders and the Toy Story video games.  (Our oldest thinks it's a trifecta -- Skylanders, Toys Story, and Minecraft.) I love the whole idea of the "toy box" and have been amazed at the way our girls have played (and for how long ) in that mode doing the simplest things.  

I can't say how much an adult would like it, but it could be fun.  I hate playing video games, but the addition of the Sorcerer Mickey (released in January is what I read on facebook) may tempt me to try and play.


----------



## WDW Crawl

WebmasterPete said:


> *http://new.livestream.com/TheDIS/disneyinfinity*



Hey Pete, I watched you guys mess around with it on the stream... What do you think as a grown adult?  Obviously we're all Disney fans and are partial to these things... But is it something that will collect dust for someone without kids?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WDW Crawl said:


> Hey Pete, I watched you guys mess around with it on the stream... What do you think as a grown adult?  Obviously we're all Disney fans and are partial to these things... But is it something that will collect dust for someone without kids?



I don't have kids either, but ordered one. I was big into games like The Sims so the building aspect will be fun for me. I'd think if you like games like that you'd enjoy this. 


Just a side note for anyone who is going to order Disney Infinity...Toys R Us has some exclusive accessories already including character figure display cases! They also announced exclusive crystal figures recently as well as a Power Disc trading event set for next month. Even more, watch the video here to find about an iPad app that will allow people to create their own scenes involving themselves and Disney characters!

http://www.forbes.com/sites/andyrob...us-exclusive-disney-infinity-crystal-figures/


----------



## HubbDave

I am trying to figure out TRU

If I use the 20% discount in store , can I still get the 2 free items

I want the Mater figure


----------



## *NikkiBell*

HubbDave said:


> I am trying to figure out TRU
> 
> If I use the 20% discount in store , can I still get the 2 free items
> 
> I want the Mater figure



I ordered online so I'm not sure. It might be an online promo for the freebies. The coupon is good for in store and online though.

Just saw another TRU ad starting Sunday. Buy one get one 50% anything Infinity. They're also having a Power Disc sale - but one get one for a buck!


----------



## WDW Crawl

*NikkiBell* said:


> I ordered online so I'm not sure. It might be an online promo for the freebies. The coupon is good for in store and online though.
> 
> Just saw another TRU ad starting Sunday. Buy one get one 50% anything Infinity. They're also having a Power Disc sale - but one get one for a buck!



What is the 20% off discount?  I'm guessing the easiest way to get specific discs will be eBay.


----------



## LilyWDW

I think I might wait until more reviews come in. It is a lot of money to throw into a game (says a person who used to play Magic The Gathering lol), however it looks pretty darn cool. I have no kids, but I do have multiple nieces and nephews that range from ages 5 months to 12 years. So it has even more draw as something I can play with some of them. 

I also want to be sure that the game pieces will stay compatible with the 360 over time. I would guess yes since you get the main platform and then each piece fits on there but I have been burned in the past.


----------



## linnell

I preordered it, but I'm waiting until Sept 8th to give to my son for his birthday. I'm tempted to open and play it while he is sleeping, but I'll be good!


----------



## LilyWDW

And I bought it. Got the starter (obviously), the Sidekicks set, and 5 power disk packs. It just looks too cool and it can be hard to find games you can play alone or with someone else... especially with kids. Plus, it is Disney and I am a sucker for that.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

LilyWDW said:


> I think I might wait until more reviews come in. It is a lot of money to throw into a game (says a person who used to play Magic The Gathering lol), however it looks pretty darn cool. I have no kids, but I do have multiple nieces and nephews that range from ages 5 months to 12 years. So it has even more draw as something I can play with some of them.
> 
> I also want to be sure that the game pieces will stay compatible with the 360 over time. I would guess yes since you get the main platform and then each piece fits on there but I have been burned in the past.



The characters and discs work with all platforms. The only things that are different are the starter packs which include the game.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

WebmasterPete said:


> *http://new.livestream.com/TheDIS/disneyinfinity*



Hey thanks for this. I missed it live but, I think it was a great intro. Honestly, this game is so vast.... it may be worth a quick hit review on each of the "worlds."


----------



## LilyWDW

*NikkiBell* said:


> The characters and discs work with all platforms. The only things that are different are the starter packs which include the game.



Awesome. So hopefully as long as I have a working 360 starter then it will work on anything else they release. Not planning on buying a new system right off the bat because first gen always has issues that get fixed later.


----------



## HubbDave

We reserved the Wii version and can pick it up at 9AM for a special event.  We are getting Violet Incredible for our freebie.   Our DD wanted a girl figure
Got a few bucks off for some reason at GameStop


----------



## WDW Crawl

*NikkiBell* said:


> The characters and discs work with all platforms. The only things that are different are the starter packs which include the game.



So my wife is officially tired of hearing me talk about whether or not to get this, and my concern of using it or not and if it will collect dust or divert too much attention.  Pre-ordered on the ps3 with the extra figure and discs for $69. Debated about the wii u version & still considering canceling.


----------



## Thunder Monkey

I'll be very interested to see how this can go against the power house that is Skylanders. especially seeing as skylanders has a new game and new characters coming out soon.


----------



## LilyWDW

Thunder Monkey said:


> I'll be very interested to see how this can go against the power house that is Skylanders. especially seeing as skylanders has a new game and new characters coming out soon.



I actually know quite a few people who have not even heard of Skylanders but are excited about Disney Infinity. I have heard of Skylanders but had no draw to play it or spend the money. However, the Disney name recognition and love that I have for it has drawn me to their game. I mean, when you look at the two of them, more people will know the Disney characters and thus be more willing to spend the money on something they know.

I think Disney will do just fine with sales especially going into the holidays.


----------



## HubbDave

Just started playing.  Doing Monsters U


----------



## HubbDave

Wii version is a bit blocky. As expected


----------



## KristEn87

I'm really looking forward to your guys thoughts and the thoughts of the team.  I currently have a Wii, but I'm considering buying a Xbox for this game.  I never thought I would want a Xbox, but after watching the guys play at the DIS club house...I WANT THIS GAME!


----------



## HubbDave

Ohhhhh.  Cave of wonders


----------



## Thunder Monkey

i would like to see the guys compare disney infinity and skylanders to see the difference and similarities.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

LilyWDW said:


> I actually know quite a few people who have not even heard of Skylanders but are excited about Disney Infinity. I have heard of Skylanders but had no draw to play it or spend the money. However, the Disney name recognition and love that I have for it has drawn me to their game. I mean, when you look at the two of them, more people will know the Disney characters and thus be more willing to spend the money on something they know.
> 
> I think Disney will do just fine with sales especially going into the holidays.



I agree!!!


----------



## HubbDave

People at the launch had bought tons if figures and accessories.  We just got the 1 free figure and disc pack.  There was 1 woman in front of me in line who had reserved and bought 1 of everything

Toy Story and Jack Skellington being released in October


----------



## DisneyKentucky

I don't think Skylanders will beat Disney but, they may even profit from it due to the style of gaming being promoted by Disney. I'll be frank, I hated the concept when it was explained to me. Now that I've seen it in person..... I want this game and may be sucked in.


----------



## WDW Crawl

KristEn87 said:


> I'm really looking forward to your guys thoughts and the thoughts of the team.  I currently have a Wii, but I'm considering buying a Xbox for this game.  I never thought I would want a Xbox, but after watching the guys play at the DIS club house...I WANT THIS GAME!



Going to be honest and say if you are going for a new console, I'd do the ps3 and take advantage of the Uncharted series.


----------



## Mike2023

Skylanders has been the #1 kids toy and #1 kids video game for the last 2 years.  I know DI will do very well but its not guaranteed that they will immediately be the front runner in this category. 

I will say that DI has had a more organized launch, and the range of products available seems to be greater then the original skylanders launch. But, when skylanders first came to market it was a new concept so they needed to "test the waters" so to speak.


----------



## LionKingRules84

I'm actually a huge Gamer myself I'm currently addicted to Animal Crossing:New Leaf for the 3DS as we speak and bought an independent game called 'Gone Home' for PC and am hooked on 'Borderlands 2' and Halo for Xbox.

I've heard of SkyLanders but figured it was a kid's game with a gimmick to make parent's spend money and I kinda wrote Disney Infinity off as the same thing unfortunately but it seems rather fun. After watching the Dis Podcast livestream of them playing it it seems like something I would like but the price tag is holding me back big time. That's a lot of money to spend on a video game and I play A LOT of them! 

About the only thing holding me back from going out and buying it though is the lack of classic characters or characters I want to play the game with. I'm very excited for Jack Skellington but that's really it. I might wait till he is available and then buy it maybe. The Monster's Inc. characters are kinda cool as well as Jack Sparrow but you only get one of each in the starter pack and the figures are going for as much as 3DS game on Amazon for two figures that's a lot! I just don't think I can afford that for a possible few hours of entertainment. The Toy Box mode is the only true selling point here along with access to Disney characters, but again you have to have the physical character to play as them. If they weren't physical like this they could sell them for much cheaper and I probably would be buying it without thinking.

I guess I'm extremely torn because I'm not rich and I love Disney but I'd have to choose this over say another vacation to Disney World/Cruise/ABD. Plus this goes after two things I love collecting stuff and video games and I really like the toy box aspect but, wow that price tag is something!


----------



## Mike2023

LionKingRules84 said:


> I guess I'm extremely torn because I'm not rich and I love Disney but I'd have to choose this over say another vacation to Disney World/Cruise/ABD. Plus this goes after two things I love collecting stuff and video games and I really like the toy box aspect but, wow that price tag is something!



DI can definitely become expensive, especially for us Disney folks (the figures are actually quite nice just to display) but it ain't ABD expensive. 

You could get everything available for just about $300, not cheap, but I have spent more on a dinner for 2 at California Grill.


----------



## HubbDave

I think the $75 we just spent will keep us busy for a while
A occasional $14 for a new figure now and then

I did view this skeptically at first


----------



## MightyGitis

Wasn't going to get it and now I have it. Whoops? Just opened the box. Didn't get any extra figurines because two of my favorite Disney characters came included: Sully and Jack Sparrow. I haven't read hardly anything about gameplay so I'm gonna be learning as I go. Setting it up now.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Just a heads up for those on the PS3, there's a problem with DI locking up - Pull your PS3 off the internet to workaround it until they fix it...


----------



## MightyGitis

Donald_Quackers said:


> Just a heads up for those on the PS3, there's a problem with DI locking up - Pull your PS3 off the internet to workaround it until they fix it...



Just happened to me. Made it all the way through the opening stuff and when I hit where I was about to load a figurine from the pad it froze. Taking it offline now and trying again.


----------



## jrhwmr

My husband has been playing for about 7 hours today. The kids and I switch off playing with him. 

He likes making obstacle courses forums tour or drive through with ****y traps. I am not a gamer at all and I love it too. We have a PS3 and haven't had any issues.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

MightyGitis said:


> Just happened to me. Made it all the way through the opening stuff and when I hit where I was about to load a figurine from the pad it froze. Taking it offline now and trying again.




That's not good. Being as I have a PS3. Let us know what works.


----------



## HubbDave

There was a statement from DI on FB that they are trying to fix the PS3 problem 

Our Wii version seems fine, although DD got "stuck" inside something


----------



## MolonLabe

IN for the Wii has some serious lag issues related to the voices.

Basically half of the talking will stutter.

I'm not pleased about that.  It's getting VERY annoying.

Other than that rather annoying issue it seems to be working fine.

I didn't even realize it was going to be out for other systems, I probably would have argued with my wife to get it for a different system but it's mostly for every one else, I wouldn't have bought it just for myself.

I did unlock HM for the map thing, so I may just play it to build my own MK/DL hybrid land, lol.


----------



## HubbDave

Have not noticed voice issues with the Wii, but have not played/watched much

Kids are playing in the Toy Box now...


----------



## WDW Crawl

Not that I am advertising for them but a certain store that sounds like "brawlmart" & sometimes sounds equated to a famous theme park the Griswolds visted has the 3 packs on sale for $14.96 each online.

So basically you can get the the two available 3 packs for the price of one... Or another way of looking at it is this is what they should cost to start with 

Another store that you equate to what you shoot an arrow at has the two play sets (Cars and the Ranger of Aloneness) for 50% off now as well, so $17.99 in store and online.  Again, what they should probably be to start with 

Not to be pretentious but can I motion for this to be the "official" DI thread?  It would be nice to have this as a central hub for the gamers to chat.

I will add my PS3 gamer tag on here once I remember it/ look it up lol


----------



## MightyGitis

DisneyKentucky said:


> That's not good. Being as I have a PS3. Let us know what works.



Taking it offline let me save the initial save. Played for a bit but had dinner plans. When I return home I'm going to try to put it back online again.


----------



## MolonLabe

WDW Crawl said:


> Not that I am advertising for them but a certain store that sounds like "brawlmart" & sometimes sounds equated to a famous theme park the Griswolds visted has the 3 packs on sale for $14.96 each online.
> 
> So basically you can get the the two available 3 packs for the price of one... Or another way of looking at it is this is what they should cost to start with
> 
> Another store that you equate to what you shoot an arrow at has the two play sets (Cars and the Ranger of Aloneness) for 50% off now as well, so $17.99 in store and online.  Again, what they should probably be to start with
> 
> Not to be pretentious but can I motion for this to be the "official" DI thread?  It would be nice to have this as a central hub for the gamers to chat.
> 
> I will add my PS3 gamer tag on here once I remember it/ look it up lol



Very cool, thank you I just got the cars set and a 3 pack with Mike and Mrs Incredible.  Would have gotten the villains pack but they are sold out  .  That's a crazy good deal.


----------



## MolonLabe

Ungghhh junkmart has 3 villains packs in stock in the store (my wife went down to pick up our order and checked) and the website still says sold out and you can't buy it.

In store price is $29.96.

I forgot why we don't shop at walmart... now I remember.


----------



## WDW Crawl

If anyone wants a laugh, read what it said earlier when I checked out online:

"This title is intended for mature audiences. You must be 17 or older to purchase. It may contain intense violence, blood and gore, sexual content and/or strong language. By ordering this item, you are certifying that you are at least 17 years of age."

So maybe this really is Grand Theft Auto Disney.  Hide your kids, Captain Jack is about to get some pirate booty.


----------



## LionKingRules84

Mike2023 said:


> DI can definitely become expensive, especially for us Disney folks (the figures are actually quite nice just to display) but it ain't ABD expensive.
> 
> You could get everything available for just about $300, not cheap, but I have spent more on a dinner for 2 at California Grill.



Putting it in perspective like that I see what you mean but being a Gamer and spending money on other games as well as vacations eventually something has to give but yes your point stands compared to a Disney vacation it's cheap but from a gamer's perspective it's expensive. 

I guess my main reason to bring up the vacation comparison is I should really be putting that $300 I would be spending on Infinity into a fund for another vacation. Then again that's my excuse for not going out right now and buying it like everyone else on this thread.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I played for four hours straight today and am about to play some more. I am using Wii and had no lagging issues. The controls for the Wii definitely take some getting used to and caused some frustration for me early on. I also noticed how confusing it can be to get to a play set from the Toy Box or "adventure." Otherwise, I'm loving it! 

For those who are using PS3, Disney Infinity's FB page just posted this note:



> We have learned that there is a network issue related to the 1.01 patch for the PlayStation 3 version of Disney Infinity. This is not a software-related issue, and we are working to resolve this as quickly as possible. Players with the PlayStation 3 version of Disney Infinity are still able to play single-player and multi-player co-op modes of the game by removing the patch and turning off their Playstation's network communications. These instructions can be found below. We are working diligently to resolve the issue and will update you as soon as we have more information.
> 
> To remove the patch:
> 1. Go to the Game menu of the XMB
> 2. Open the Game Data Utility folder (near the top of the list)
> 3. Highlight the Disney infinity icon with the characters background (this is the patch)
> 4. Press the triangle button on the wireless controller
> 5. Select the delete option
> 6. When asked are you sure you want to continue?, select YES
> Patch is now deleted.
> 
> To turn off network communication
> 1. Go to the Settings menu of the XMB
> 2. Open the Network Settings menu (last on the list)
> 3. Select Internet Connection
> 4. Highlight Disable and press the X button on the wireless controller
> Network is now disabled



I'm all for this being the thread for DI gamers here on the Podcast forum as it relates to the original post and thoughts on the game thus far. We also have a dedicated games forum for those who want to participate on threads here and elsewhere on The DIS. 

I was pretty excited to hear tonight that they're releasing a FREE download in the upcoming weeks that will let you work on your Toy Box via PC or iPad. How cool is that?

I thought it would be kind of fun to identify in our DIS signatures who plays the game. Feel free to snag the little graphic in mine to use.


----------



## WDW Crawl

*NikkiBell* said:


> I played for four hours straight today and am about to play some more. I am using Wii and had no lagging issues. The controls for the Wii definitely take some getting used to and caused some frustration for me early on. I also noticed how confusing it can be to get to a play set from the Toy Box or "adventure." Otherwise, I'm loving it!
> 
> For those who are using PS3, Disney Infinity's FB page just posted this note:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for this being the thread for DI gamers here on the Podcast forum as it relates to the original post and thoughts on the game thus far. We also have a dedicated games forum for those who want to participate on threads here and elsewhere on The DIS.
> 
> I was pretty excited to hear tonight that they're releasing a FREE download in the upcoming weeks that will let you work on your Toy Box via PC or iPad. How cool is that?
> 
> I thought it would be kind of fun to identify in our DIS signatures who plays the game. Feel free to snag the little graphic in mine to use.



Sounds good!  Reminds me of when "The Last of Us" came out with a network issue. 

Can anyone chime in with info on the clear Cars figure that Toys R Us has and if it is in anyway different other than aesthetically?  I don't want to double dip after already getting the cars set just for a new color.


----------



## taylor3297

I preorded DI via Amazon and I am a Prime member and for some reason, it says I won't get it until Wednesday. I am not happy about that. 

I did get for the Wii U, got the extra mater and something else came with it but can't remember what.

I am going to have to check Toys r us and other places for other figures.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WDW Crawl said:


> Sounds good!  Reminds me of when "The Last of Us" came out with a network issue.
> 
> Can anyone chime in with info on the clear Cars figure that Toys R Us has and if it is in anyway different other than aesthetically?  I don't want to double dip after already getting the cars set just for a new color.



I bought it today (they have everything DI BOGO 50% off!). It has special powers and abilities.  


A word to everyone...make sure you keep the web code cards you received with the starter pack and figures. You enter these codes on the DI website to unlock these pieces for the iPad and PC versions which are coming out (later this month and October). I'm entering all of mine now!

Also, here's a rumored list of what's to come....


Agent P (Phineas and Ferb, Holiday 2013) 
Jack Skellington (The Nightmare Before Christmas, October 2013) 
Lone Ranger Infinite Crystal Series (The Lone Ranger) 
Sheriff Woody (Toy Story, October 2013) 
Mickey Mouse (Sorcerers Apprentice, January 2014) 
Mickey Mouse Infinite Crystal Series (Sorcerers Apprentice) 
Phineas (Phineas and Ferb, Holiday 2013)
Rapunzel (Rapunzel, Holiday 2013) 
Vanellope Von Schweetz (Wreck-It Ralph, Holiday 2013)
Wreck-It Ralph (Wreck-It Ralph, Holiday 2013)

There's also talk of something called a Toy Box Set which is different from the play sets. Supposedly there will be one for Wreck-It Ralph and Frozen.


----------



## old lady

I am wonder why they include Long Ranger when it wasn't popular?


----------



## WDW Crawl

old lady said:


> I am wonder why they include Long Ranger when it wasn't popular?



It was announced before the movie even came out and developed well before too.


----------



## WDW Crawl

*NikkiBell* said:


> I bought it today (they have everything DI BOGO 50% off!). It has special powers and abilities.
> 
> 
> A word to everyone...make sure you keep the web code cards you received with the starter pack and figures. You enter these codes on the DI website to unlock these pieces for the iPad and PC versions which are coming out (later this month and October). I'm entering all of mine now!
> 
> Also, here's a rumored list of what's to come....
> 
> 
> Agent P (Phineas and Ferb, Holiday 2013)
> Jack Skellington (The Nightmare Before Christmas, October 2013)
> Lone Ranger Infinite Crystal Series (The Lone Ranger)
> Sheriff Woody (Toy Story, October 2013)
> Mickey Mouse (Sorcerers Apprentice, January 2014)
> Mickey Mouse Infinite Crystal Series (Sorcerers Apprentice)
> Phineas (Phineas and Ferb, Holiday 2013)
> Rapunzel (Rapunzel, Holiday 2013)
> Vanellope Von Schweetz (Wreck-It Ralph, Holiday 2013)
> Wreck-It Ralph (Wreck-It Ralph, Holiday 2013)
> 
> There's also talk of something called a Toy Box Set which is different from the play sets. Supposedly there will be one for Wreck-It Ralph and Frozen.



It seems like Nightmare Before Christmas should have a set too since I remember ads with the NBC hill in the background. In either case, Oogie needs a figure.

As an aside, I think I saw you post on Shaun's Facebook today and will be sending you a friend request/message.  You know a lot about this, you sure you aren't getting paid?


----------



## MightyGitis

Alright. Put myself back online and had no problem. Even went to Toy Box Share and downloaded the Happiest Toy Box on Earth and played around in it. I fear there is a high chance of becoming addictive. I love the idea that I can just build a world from scratch and play in it. This is Skylanders meets Minecraft Disney style.


----------



## WDW Crawl

MightyGitis said:


> Alright. Put myself back online and had no problem. Even went to Toy Box Share and downloaded the Happiest Toy Box on Earth and played around in it. I fear there is a high chance of becoming addictive. I love the idea that I can just build a world from scratch and play in it. This is Skylanders meets Minecraft Disney style.



I hope you and others create stuff worth checking out because I'm guessing I won't take the time lol


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WDW Crawl said:


> As an aside, I think I saw you post on Shaun's Facebook today and will be sending you a friend request/message.  You know a lot about this, you sure you aren't getting paid?



I do my homework for The DIS well.


----------



## Jennygt

As far as spending more and more on the figures I have a TON of skylanders for my DS right now. When he earns some money or gets a treat thats what he buys. It keeps the game fresh. I like that aspect of it, although our tv area is covered with skylanders,lol. I think this will be a big hit with my DH and DS for christmas.


----------



## MightyGitis

WDW Crawl said:


> I hope you and others create stuff worth checking out because I'm guessing I won't take the time lol



Hahahaha I was just thinking about whether I would build and upload worlds for others to play. Haven't decided.


----------



## HubbDave

Sharing worlds on Wii looks like it ain't happening


Sad


----------



## mjaclyn

So far we've played the game some last night and a little more this morning. Am I the only one who is frustrated? It's difficult to figure out what to do and how to do things. They keep giving me toys but don't tell you how to access or use them. It's not explained well and it didn't come with any kind of guide at all. My son loves Skylanders and that is much more straightforward IMO. At this moment I am not impressed with Disney Infinity.


----------



## MightyGitis

mjaclyn said:


> So far we've played the game some last night and a little more this morning. Am I the only one who is frustrated? It's difficult to figure out what to do and how to do things. They keep giving me toys but don't tell you how to access or use them. It's not explained well and it didn't come with any kind of guide at all. My son loves Skylanders and that is much more straightforward IMO. At this moment I am not impressed with Disney Infinity.



Did you at the learning adventures from the red pad? It taught me how to access toys I've earned and how to build them into the world. There's one for building, combat and a third one I can't remember. These are your tutorials on how to play the game.


----------



## candyle73

My wife and I actually picked up a bunch of the figures and a few power discs but don't even own the game yet haha. 
We're really hoping for an awesome black friday deal especially with the Toy Story stuff coming out in October.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I had an AWESOME shopping trip today for more Power Discs. Among others I walked away with THREE DUMBOS and one Abu! Beyond excited!!!!!


----------



## candyle73

*NikkiBell* said:


> I had an AWESOME shopping trip today for more Power Discs. Among others I walked away with THREE DUMBOS and one Abu! Beyond excited!!!!!



Surely you don't need 3 Dumbos... I'd be happy to take one off your hands


----------



## bman388

My son had almost the whole Skylanders set and when Infinity was first announced last year he said he wanted it.  We told him he had to pick a path, Skylanders or Infinity, because we couldn't do both.  He picked Infinity and sold his Skylanders on Craigslist.  Through pre-orders and what not, he has all the Infinity figurines currently available.  We sat down and played for about 8 hours yesterday and he couldn't be happier.  This game is head and shoulders beyond Skylanders and I predict will make Skylanders an afterthought within a year.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

candyle73 said:


> Surely you don't need 3 Dumbos... I'd be happy to take one off your hands



Lol I will be trading two of the Dumbos, but only at a DIS event. I'll be at the GKTW DE Meet in November and DAP in Dec.


----------



## disney david

Anyone who wants the cars two pack with lighting McQueen and holly target has it for 17 and amazon has it for 19 regular. 34 not sure how long the sale is. 

If sad have the figures but waiting for the game for amazon.


----------



## MarbleBob

Thanks disney david!

I went to Target yesterday and got a rain check for Cars, but after tax is considered, the Amazon price was only about $1 more (using Prime for shipping).  Now, I don't have to make another trip out to Target for it


----------



## jcvalenti

Can't wait to play this ... still waiting for it from Amazon, where I preordered it. For some reason they used Fedex to ship it, so of course it might not get here until Thursday.  Last time I preorder any video game from Amazon - if they can't even use UPS, I'll just drive up to Target or Best Buy and get it myself.


----------



## WDW Crawl

Well guys I decided to return everything after thinking about it a bit more. I really don't know if I should use my time to really mess around with this, especially when I already play other games.  It was a bit of a decision being that I got most everything for a fairly decent deal, but I think the "guilt" of spending money and time on this at the moment won over.


----------



## disney david

MarbleBob said:


> Thanks disney david!
> 
> I went to Target yesterday and got a rain check for Cars, but after tax is considered, the Amazon price was only about $1 more (using Prime for shipping).  Now, I don't have to make another trip out to Target for it



It funny the target by me was sold out of the cars and lone  ranger went to one in another state and they had both of them.  It weird that the only one on sale is the cars one  the other are not. Well some sets are 4 cents cheaper with amazon. 


I also went to Costco and they sell one for 99 but you get the game and the free two pack cars and the disk. Not sure if that is a good deal but only had it for ps3 or Xbox 360. I know free is good but the game is 79.99 and the figure now you can get for less then 20 but the free disk is good.


----------



## disney david

jcvalenti said:


> Can't wait to play this ... still waiting for it from Amazon, where I preordered it. For some reason they used Fedex to ship it, so of course it might not get here until Thursday.  Last time I preorder any video game from Amazon - if they can't even use UPS, I'll just drive up to Target or Best Buy and get it myself.



I used prime thankfully they use ups but won't get it to wed every time I pay extra for one day shipping hey use Feds or the  best USPS and I never get it. Once FedEx put it on a truck that went to ct from nj I live in my so it passed through my state to come back you have to love FedEx logic.


----------



## disney david

WDW Crawl said:


> Well guys I decided to return everything after thinking about it a bit more. I really don't know if I should use my time to really mess around with this, especially when I already play other games.  It was a bit of a decision being that I got most everything for a fairly decent deal, but I think the "guilt" of spending money and time on this at the moment won over.



Your a disboards member you by the by laws you must play Disney games. Lol I am just joking I am thinking how much is this going to cost me.


----------



## MarbleBob

I pre-ordered mine from Amazon too.  Shipped from Prime this morning via UPS.  Tracking numbers says it's on its way from Nashville (to St. Louis) and should arrive tomorrow!  

I love Amazon Prime!  More often than not, my packages arrive next day ship since so many items ship from their Nashville and Memphis locations


----------



## *NikkiBell*

For those looking for a listing of all Wave 1 Power Discs including the TRU exclusives, there's a great one here.

Also, a heads-up for those getting the Toys R Us exclusive packs. I just read this online:



> BREAKING NEWS for Toys R Us: On Sunday, EACH of the gold foil TRU Power Disc packs will contain a Mike's Car Disc, with the other being a random from Series 1. They are part of the BOGO $1 offer. I repeat: EACH pack will have a Mike's Car Disc. This is coming directly from a TRU representative who got an update this morning.
> 
> This makes sense of the fact that TRU has in their SKU listing 10 series of TRU discs... it looks like EACH of the 10 exclusives will be sold at different times this fall, probably part of special promotions or weekends.



So then there's no point in buying more than one exclusive pack because you'll get the Mike car and then a regular disc. That makes sense with what the manager was saying to my mother today. He told her you only need to buy one and I couldn't figure out why. He said that they're all the same. This is why then. I feel badly for the people who bought countless bags of the exclusive packs. They all have so many extras now. -shaking head-


----------



## WDW Crawl

Disregard my earlier post... I changed my mind again.  Going to keep the PS3 version and hopefully they fix the issues soon.  That and I already had both of the 3 packs ordered and on the way for half price each.

Looks like my disc is the Nemo one


----------



## mjaclyn

So after my incredibly frustrating experience with Disney Infinity for the Wii, and the ultimate realization that it does NOT support two players in anything other than the Toy Box, we decided to return it. We did get the PS3 version instead so that we could have two players in all the worlds and I like this one MUCH better. The graphics are SO much better than the Wii, and it's just more enjoyable to play IMO. It was a pain in the neck with the nun-chuck, so I'm very happy to be using one controller.


----------



## LilyWDW

Mine should be here tomorrow. Yay! Great timing since tomorrow will be a quiet day after a visit to the ER tonight for a moderate allergic reaction to an antibiotic I started today. I had nausea, trouble breathing and swallowing, and tingling lips and tongue. Luckily no actual swelling in the mouth or throat. So, just gonna hang out tomorrow and get some rest.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

I am going to buy it "for my DD" for my birthday in the next week. I'm tired of reading all the reviews and being envious. 

Now, here is the question. Is there a better place to buy it, deal wise or for value (i.e. Disney's $15 future buy promo).

Also, anyone buy this:


----------



## DisneyKentucky

I don't know how to post video but, this also says they will actually have a portion of the app where you can use the Disney players in your own videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Ej8vpZGQ8


----------



## ExBellhop

DisneyKentucky said:


> I am going to buy it "for my DD" for my birthday in the next week. I'm tired of reading all the reviews and being envious.
> 
> Now, here is the question. Is there a better place to buy it, deal wise or for value (i.e. Disney's $15 future buy promo).



I grabbed it from Walmart last night - standard $75 for the Starter, but they handed me a gift card. Turned around and used that on the Sidekicks pack that is on-sale for $15, and also ordered the Cars pack for $20. Both of those are (nearly) half-off of other sites, though technically one was free with the gift card. That was my strategy, obviously others will do what they do 

Also, as an aside, had this conversation last night after my two kids (DS5 and DD3) got done playing for 45 minutes...

Me (to wife): "Honey, we probably need to set some limits for the kids on this..."
Wife: "For the kids? How bout for you?!"

Yep. Probably true


----------



## MightyGitis

Seriously. Whatever you do. Leave you PS3 offline until they put out a patch. It ate my whole game file last night. Two days of playing not so much because of work. So I'm not too heart broken. It kept the Toy Box I had built but I have to re unlock everything so some things I built in there I can't build again lol.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DisneyKentucky said:


> I am going to buy it "for my DD" for my birthday in the next week. I'm tired of reading all the reviews and being envious.
> 
> Now, here is the question. Is there a better place to buy it, deal wise or for value (i.e. Disney's $15 future buy promo).
> 
> Also, anyone buy this:



I think the best deal right now is from Toys R Us. Everything Disney Infinity is Buy One, Get One 50% including character figures, starter packs, and accessories. Power Disc packs are Buy One, Get One for a $1. Both sales include the Toys R Us exclusive characters like the crystal Lighting McQueen, disc album, and Power Disc packs.

I have the crystal Lightning and love him!


----------



## MightyGitis

*NikkiBell* said:


> I think the best deal right now is from Toys R Us. Everything Disney Infinity is Buy One, Get One 50% including character figures, starter packs, and accessories. Power Disc packs are Buy One, Get One for a $1. Both sales include the Toys R Us exclusive characters like the crystal Lighting McQueen, disc album, and Power Disc packs.
> 
> I have the crystal Lightning and love him!



Well Walmart online is just half off from the get go on a lot. I just ordered the three pack of sidekicks for $15 and the Cars player for $20. Both are nearly double at Toys R Us.


----------



## LilyWDW

So, mine just got delivered! Super excited. I also got the sidekicks pack and 5 power disk packs. In total I only got 2 duplicates with all of the power disks! 

I got:

Felix's Repair Power
C.H.R.O.M.E.'s Armor Shield x2 (one in the starter box and one in a pack)
Mickey's Car
Cinderella's Coach x2
Kahn
Stitches Blaster
Nemo's Seascape
Dumbo
Buzz's Ride Vehicle

So 2 of 3 rares! And 4 of 5 ride vehicles. Sounds like I got a super lucky draw!


----------



## TigerTown

The kids and I are now hopelessly addicted to DI. We have all of the figures, play sets, and 14 of the 21 power discs. I'm bummed about the PS3 issue because we've already lost a couple hours of gameplay. I would love to be able to download some of the sandbox content but I'm afraid to hook it up the network. 

The power discs have been fun to collect but we're starting to get multiple discs. I'll be taking some of the doubles with me when I head to DLR for the race next weekend in hopes that they will have some place to trade there. Has anybody heard of them doing this? I know TRU will have trading events but it would be cool if they had a special place at DTD.


----------



## disney david

Do you think Disney would be smart and sell special ones at wdw and dl like a Halloween themed one or a Christmas themed one. Like they do for vinylmation ones. 

Just think if they sell vinlymation with power disks  in the box just think how much they make.


----------



## WDW Crawl

disney david said:


> Do you think Disney would be smart and sell special ones at wdw and dl like a Halloween themed one or a Christmas themed one. Like they do for vinylmation ones.
> 
> Just think if they sell vinlymation with power disks  in the box just think how much they make.



I've wondered about this but the problem is that unlike a figure or pin, there is a whole team that needs to code and program anything for the game, and releasing limited editions to a small group might not prove worth the cost/effort.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

disney david said:


> Do you think Disney would be smart and sell special ones at wdw and dl like a Halloween themed one or a Christmas themed one. Like they do for vinylmation ones.
> 
> Just think if they sell vinlymation with power disks  in the box just think how much they make.




I say there needs to be a Mr. Toad with his car. That can be for the uber Disney fans:


----------



## disney david

DisneyKentucky said:


> I say there needs to be a Mr. Toad with his car. That can be for the uber Disney fans:



I would be the first person on the line at Disney world I wouldn't go to Disney land once they sell out  they my go crazy. They could make power disk for the parks those would he better then the figures for Disney.  I just think Disney needs to reach their uber Disney fans and what better way then having special ones at the parks. Or if they do the disk trade maybe put some special ones in the mix or figures. 

Plus they did do a special limited one for d23 even if they take the lighting McQueen one and change his color and sell it at dca it still do the same as the origanl one just be different color. 

For Halloween they could sell a jack skeleton one ten once Halloween over they release them in stores.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

I'd also like to play "John." Which I'm not sure he has a formal name other for the whole carousel.


----------



## WDW Crawl

DisneyKentucky said:


> I'd also like to play "John." Which I'm not sure he has a formal name other for the whole carousel.



Haha yea. Not sure what his powers would be though. Singing?  Spinning you in a circle?  Over cooking turkeys?


----------



## DisneyKentucky

WDW Crawl said:


> Haha yea. Not sure what his powers would be though. Singing?  Spinning you in a circle?  Over cooking turkeys?



Time Travel.


----------



## TigerTown

disney david said:


> Plus they did do a special limited one for d23...



The Sorcerer Mickey they gave out at D23 is only limited for a while. They will be offering the same Sorcerer Mickey in January for the general public.


----------



## disney david

TigerTown said:


> The Sorcerer Mickey they gave out at D23 is only limited for a while. They will be offering the same Sorcerer Mickey in January for the general public.



Yeah so that what hey could do in Disney offer it at re parks first then general public. Give something to special to the parks.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

TigerTown said:


> The Sorcerer Mickey they gave out at D23 is only limited for a while. They will be offering the same Sorcerer Mickey in January for the general public.



Actually there's a chance that this may not really be the case. The one from D23 was limited to 5000 in production and shows Mickey with his arms crossed in front of him. I've seen pictures of an additional Sorcerer Mickey that may very well be the one for release in the winter. He is standing in a different position. There is also another rumor of a crystal Mickey coming. Time will only tell!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

TigerTown said:


> The Sorcerer Mickey they gave out at D23 is only limited for a while. They will be offering the same Sorcerer Mickey in January for the general public.



That's my understanding as well.

According to the sticker on the package:



> Enclosed is your exclusive Disney Infinity Sorcerer's Apprentice Mickey figure, which will work with the game when it launches on Aug. 18, 2013.
> 
> This is 1 of 5,000 figures created for the D23 Expo and is not available in stores until 2014.
> 
> Place this Disney Infinity figure on the Base and unlock it in the Toy Box mode to create new and exciting adventures.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> That's my understanding as well.
> 
> According to the sticker on the package:



I wonder what they're up to then. Perhaps the picture I saw of him standing in a totally different position was what the crystal one will be?

Also, I just found these online and thought I'd share. Pics of the second round of figures that are coming out (note the Mickey in one pic). I find it really strange that they say some of the figures will only work in the Toy Box. Thoughts on that? I guess that's how it happened in the promos that showed multiple characters in a Toy Box world.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

*NikkiBell* said:


> I wonder what they're up to then. Perhaps the picture I saw of him standing in a totally different position was what the crystal one will be?
> 
> Also, I just found these online and thought I'd share. Pics of the second round of figures that are coming out (note the Mickey in one pic). I find it really strange that they say some of the figures will only work in the Toy Box. Thoughts on that? I guess that's how it happened in the promos that showed multiple characters in a Toy Box world.



Hmmm. So, I should hold off on buying Violet individually since it will be in a 3 pack?


----------



## disney david

All I have to sayin they better have a chip and dale two pack or I will send it back to iger him self respect the chipmunks.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DisneyKentucky said:


> Hmmm. So, I should hold off on buying Violet individually since it will be in a 3 pack?



That's what a lot of people are saying now although the pictures further up in the article show Vanellope and Rapunzel as singles as well. 



Oh, and I just found out something VERY COOL. I'm not going to reveal it all, but let's just say that the MagicBands and Disney Infinity like each other.


----------



## jacksmomma

Jack Skellington is on pre-order at Game Stop and there are rumors on the Internet of 2 different SKUs, one for release on 10/1 and one for release on 10/31.  Could this be a Halloween variant?  Can anyone confirm the 2 different SKUs?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Just picked up the Sidekicks 3-pack and Villains 3-pack for $14.96 each at Walmart.


----------



## disney david

Let me ask you this when you first start when do you get to use the same pad now I am going through the jack part but not allowed to use the figures or disks is this to show how it works then they let you put you figures on. Just want t make sure it not broken or something else sorry if this spoils it for other but figure where best to ask this then here.


----------



## disney david

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Just picked up the Sidekicks 3-pack and Villains 3-pack for $14.96 each at Walmart.



I got  a extra Alice  disk I now how much you like the tea cups so if you want it yours thought I got to nemo but the back ground of the disk are different


----------



## TigerTown

*NikkiBell* said:


> I wonder what they're up to then. Perhaps the picture I saw of him standing in a totally different position was what the crystal one will be?
> 
> Also, I just found these online and thought I'd share. Pics of the second round of figures that are coming out (note the Mickey in one pic). I find it really strange that they say some of the figures will only work in the Toy Box. Thoughts on that? I guess that's how it happened in the promos that showed multiple characters in a Toy Box world.



Those look pretty cool as well. I  have a feeling I'm going to need to find a bigger place to store all of our figures


----------



## DisneyKentucky

I've joked about a couple but, seriously..... Merida should be in this. A Scotland world with bows and arrows has to happen.


----------



## WDW Crawl

I'm not at all surprised about the double packing of Violet.  The only thing that will bother me is if they start double packing on the multi packs.

Not sure about Ralph, and Jack now because I was hoping they'd have a playset.

Picked up Lone Ranger, so I've got all of the sets.  My interest REALLY dipped in stand alone characters that ONLY work in the Toy Box...I'm already not feeling the discs.

Anyone else notice that Jack's is the only solo figure NOT saying it only works in the Toy Box.... I'd wait to pick him up unless there is a Downloadable level or something....


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

mjaclyn said:


> So after my incredibly frustrating experience with Disney Infinity for the Wii, and the ultimate realization that it does NOT support two players in anything other than the Toy Box, we decided to return it. We did get the PS3 version instead so that we could have two players in all the worlds and I like this one MUCH better. The graphics are SO much better than the Wii, and it's just more enjoyable to play IMO. It was a pain in the neck with the nun-chuck, so I'm very happy to be using one controller.



Thank you for this info!  We got the wii version as well and have been trying to figure out how to do more two player stuff.  I thought we just weren't techy enough to figure it out!  Lol.   I think we will exchange ours for the PS3 version too.


----------



## WDW Crawl

Send me an invite on the PS3:

TankLee (one word)


----------



## jcvalenti

Finally got it and spent the whole afternoon playing with my two sons (13 and 7).  Really enjoying it so far.  Simple to control but the adventure mode puzzles are entertaining and the whole experience just works.  Spinning for extra "toys" today I had four shots and was just PRAYING I got Haunted Mansion for my build toolbox.  Ah well, there's always next time.

Just hoping future expansion packs include theme park sets - instead of pimping your IP, let us run around a park and have fun.  I'll be first in line to buy the extra Epcot figures - I'll need a Duffy and Carl the Bartender.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

HubbDave said:


> People at the launch had bought tons if figures and accessories.  We just got the 1 free figure and disc pack.  There was 1 woman in front of me in line who had reserved and bought 1 of everything
> 
> Toy Story and Jack Skellington being released in October



I wonder if that was me! My daughter and I have been waiting FOREVER for this game.. 
I gave her the choice between sky landers or Disney infinity..
Disney won! 
We saved up our money over the last three months and I went to target when they 1st opened. Got our pre-order game and one of everything else..
Then I got a phone call from my sister in law and she asked if I could buy her kids one of all the figures/playsets as well.. :faint (my CC took a hit and is now on life support) 

The guys at electronics were  watching me turn my cart around And grabbing another one of everything.


----------



## WDW Crawl

This is the kinda game where you can take your time and wait for sales on a lot of it.  Especially now that we know they are doubling releases of characters.


----------



## crazy4stitch

I have to say that so far, Disney Infinity on the Wii is a fail. You can't play 2 player in the play set mode, and so far in the toy box mode we have not been able to access any of the "toys" we have gotten in the spins of the vault. so basically we are just running around shooting boxes. I can see where this game could be fun on one of the other consoles, but the Wii is all we have. And I have been trying since Sunday to login to the Infinity website so register the cards we have, but it just keeps taking me back to the login. 

Was so looking forward to this game, but it should never have been put out on the Wii with these limitations.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

*Per the Disney Infinity Facebook page:*

As of August 20th we have deployed a new patch for Play Station 3 players experiencing certain issues including freezing, hitching, corrupted game saves and crashes.

Please follow these steps:

Turn on your Console
Connect Online
Insert your Disney Infinity Game Disc
As soon as you load the game should prompt you with the update
Please Download the Update
Enjoy Disney Infinity!

Please note: The patch does not fix corrupted game saves, so for players with corrupted game saves please delete them and start your Infinity experience anew. Also, make sure to Take Ownership of your figure from the pause menu.

We thank you so much for you patience while we worked on this. Now, go ahead and get playing!

https://www.facebook.com/DisneyInfinity/posts/591264694257590


----------



## wilkeliza

Got the update and am happy to report that it played flawlessly for us. We were ok with out the patch because we could do everything that wasn't online and we aren't big online players.


----------



## MolonLabe

crazy4stitch said:


> I have to say that so far, Disney Infinity on the Wii is a fail. You can't play 2 player in the play set mode, and so far in the toy box mode we have not been able to access any of the "toys" we have gotten in the spins of the vault. so basically we are just running around shooting boxes. I can see where this game could be fun on one of the other consoles, but the Wii is all we have. And I have been trying since Sunday to login to the Infinity website so register the cards we have, but it just keeps taking me back to the login.



Interesting, we're using on the Wii and we can use all those items and things.

The problems we have are related to lag on the voices.  About 25% of the time the voices stutter like crazy.

It's insanely annoying.  I'm hoping they have some sort of fix for it soon.


> Was so looking forward to this game, but it should never have been put out on the Wii with these limitations.



I wouldn't have bought it for the Wii but my wife wanted it for the Wii.


----------



## WDW Crawl

MolonLabe said:


> I wouldn't have bought it for the Wii but my wife wanted it for the Wii.



What's funny is that my wife said the exact opposite. I asked her if she would be interested in playing this with me, and she said "surre, I guess some" I then asked if I should go with the PS3 or Wii U version, and she said she didn't want to use the wii remote (I wouldn't give up the gamepad).


----------



## Hedobaby

Pretty please can one of u nice people ask in store if the characters in the USA will work on the games in Europe?  It does in skylanders so hope it will on these.   They are nearly twice the price per character and I could order them and pick it up when I am at disney in October.


Thanks!


----------



## MightyGitis

Installed new PS3 patch and brought game back online last night with no problems. Wish there was an online play feature to meet other players already playing online.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

MightyGitis said:


> Installed new PS3 patch and brought game back online last night with no problems. Wish there was an online play feature to meet other players already playing online.



I think this will happen. Unless it's a "security" issue.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jacksmomma said:


> Jack Skellington is on pre-order at Game Stop and there are rumors on the Internet of 2 different SKUs, one for release on 10/1 and one for release on 10/31.  Could this be a Halloween variant?  Can anyone confirm the 2 different SKUs?



This is news to me. What I heard was that Jack would be released exclusively at Game Stop from 10/5-10/28 and then sold elsewhere from thereon. It's even mentioned here which is why they're doing pre-orders. It would be awesome if they started doing holiday variants though. 



DisneyKentucky said:


> I've joked about a couple but, seriously..... Merida should be in this. A Scotland world with bows and arrows has to happen.



I agree! I'm surprised that they don't have a play set for her in the works yet. Strange. 



jcvalenti said:


> Finally got it and spent the whole afternoon playing with my two sons (13 and 7).  Really enjoying it so far.  Simple to control but the adventure mode puzzles are entertaining and the whole experience just works.  Spinning for extra "toys" today I had four shots and was just PRAYING I got Haunted Mansion for my build toolbox.  Ah well, there's always next time.
> 
> Just hoping future expansion packs include theme park sets - instead of pimping your IP, let us run around a park and have fun.  I'll be first in line to buy the extra Epcot figures - I'll need a Duffy and Carl the Bartender.



Keep trying! I got Spaceship Earth yesterday after a few tries. The key is to save up your spins, find the collection with the item you want, and use a bunch at a time. It increases your chance of getting that particular item. 

I've heard a few things about potential theme park exclusive releases. Keep your fingers crossed that this will happen! 



crazy4stitch said:


> I have to say that so far, Disney Infinity on the Wii is a fail. You can't play 2 player in the play set mode, and so far in the toy box mode we have not been able to access any of the "toys" we have gotten in the spins of the vault. so basically we are just running around shooting boxes. I can see where this game could be fun on one of the other consoles, but the Wii is all we have. And I have been trying since Sunday to login to the Infinity website so register the cards we have, but it just keeps taking me back to the login.
> 
> Was so looking forward to this game, but it should never have been put out on the Wii with these limitations.



I'm concerned that you might be having issues with your Wii or a damaged game. I have it on Wii and do not have any of these issues. All of the items from the vault are available in the Toy Box. Remember that there's multiple ways to play this game so explore the play sets as well. That's where a lot of the challenges and traditional game play can be found. 

As far as the Infinity website, use your regular Disney log-in (aka My Disney Experience), and you should have no issues. 



Hedobaby said:


> Pretty please can one of u nice people ask in store if the characters in the USA will work on the games in Europe?  It does in skylanders so hope it will on these.   They are nearly twice the price per character and I could order them and pick it up when I am at disney in October.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's my understanding that all of the characters and accessories will work. I have not heard otherwise.


----------



## crazy4stitch

*NikkiBell* said:


> This is news to me. What I heard was that Jack would be released exclusively at Game Stop from 10/5-10/28 and then sold elsewhere from thereon. It's even mentioned here which is why they're doing pre-orders. It would be awesome if they started doing holiday variants though.
> 
> I agree! I'm surprised that they don't have a play set for her in the works yet. Strange.
> 
> Keep trying! I got Spaceship Earth yesterday after a few tries. The key is to save up your spins, find the collection with the item you want, and use a bunch at a time. It increases your chance of getting that particular item.
> 
> I've heard a few things about potential theme park exclusive releases. Keep your fingers crossed that this will happen!
> 
> I'm concerned that you might be having issues with your Wii or a damaged game. I have it on Wii and do not have any of these issues. All of the items from the vault are available in the Toy Box. Remember that there's multiple ways to play this game so explore the play sets as well. That's where a lot of the challenges and traditional game play can be found.
> 
> As far as the Infinity website, use your regular Disney log-in (aka My Disney Experience), and you should have no issues.
> 
> It's my understanding that all of the characters and accessories will work. I have not heard otherwise.



So how do you access the toy box? And are you able to play 2 players in the play set mode like Pirates or Monsters U? Just trying to narrow down the issue ( is it a damaged game or just me


----------



## Mike2023

crazy4stitch said:


> So how do you access the toy box? And are you able to play 2 players in the play set mode like Pirates or Monsters U? Just trying to narrow down the issue ( is it a damaged game or just me �� )



Did you buy more characters to go with the 3 the starter pack came with?  You have to keep in mind that you can only use the proper characters in the playset modes.  So if you are trying to use a monsters character for multiplayer in the pirates play set it will not work.


----------



## crazy4stitch

Mike2023 said:


> Did you buy more characters to go with the 3 the starter pack came with?  You have to keep in mind that you can only use the proper characters in the playset modes.  So if you are trying to use a monsters character for multiplayer in the pirates play set it will not work.



No, we tried Mike and Sully in the Monsters U, it would only recognize the first player - I reached out to Disney Infinity be tweet, their replay was @DisneyInfinity: Wii version supports solo play in the Play Sets and 2 players in the Toy Box. Wii U, PS3, and Xbox 360 support 2 player for both.


----------



## wilkeliza

crazy4stitch said:


> No, we tried Mike and Sully in the Monsters U, it would only recognize the first player - I reached out to Disney Infinity be tweet, their replay was @DisneyInfinity: Wii version supports solo play in the Play Sets and 2 players in the Toy Box. Wii U, PS3, and Xbox 360 support 2 player for both.



It does not support 2 player on the playsets only I'm you box mode. To play with Mike and Sully you would have to take the playset globe off the pad or simply exit the world and go back to your toy box.

I feel sorry for anyone who bought it for the Wii. The Wii can not handle an open world game as complex as Disney infinity so the developers had to make some sacrifices. One of them way 2 player in the playsets.


----------



## crazy4stitch

wilkeliza said:


> It does not support 2 player on the playsets only I'm you box mode. To play with Mike and Sully you would have to take the playset globe off the pad or simply exit the world and go back to your toy box.
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone who bought it for the Wii. The Wii can not handle an open world game as complex as Disney infinity so the developers had to make some sacrifices. One of them way 2 player in the playsets.



Wish I had known that before I bought it


----------



## *NikkiBell*

crazy4stitch said:


> So how do you access the toy box? And are you able to play 2 players in the play set mode like Pirates or Monsters U? Just trying to narrow down the issue ( is it a damaged game or just me


----------



## wilkeliza

crazy4stitch said:


> Wish I had known that before I bought it



Does it not say anything about that on the box? I have the PS3 version because I couldn't imagine playing it with a nunchuck. Do you have another game system such as PS3 or Xbox360?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Just saw that Wal-Mart has a Woody pre-order up. Supposedly he's exclusive to them, but I'm wondering if it's like what Game Stop is doing with Jack. 

I'm also shocked at the difference in price for their play sets vs. TRU. I'm going to get the Cars one now and stop by TRU for more discs before the sale ends.


----------



## HubbDave

wilkeliza said:


> Does it not say anything about that on the box? I have the PS3 version because I couldn't imagine playing it with a nunchuck. Do you have another game system such as PS3 or Xbox360?



The controls on the Wii are not bad once you figure it out
There is nothing on the box about online play. The info I had seen prior did not really discuss the Wii version and they were touting the online aspect so I assumed there would be some


----------



## disney david

This is the best game Disney going to make so much  money let hope so they don't give on it.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

Per Disney Infinity Facebook:
DOWNLOAD and PLAY Disney Infinity Toy Boxes on the Nintendo Wii-U, Xbox 360, and PS3!

Check out Disneyland, Tron vs. Sugar Rush, and more HERE: http://di.sn/hJF


----------



## disney david

Just wait until they make Star Wars ones they will make their money back in no time just think how much the regular figures are now if they do it right they have every Star Wars fan going out and buying it  Maybe a r2-d2 base  this could get very dangerous.




Do you ever think it be easier just to give Disney your bank account and let them take money out each week then going out to buy things almost everything they do they get us fans to spend millions of money.


----------



## MomlvsGoofy

I made that mistake too. I bought it for Wii and now I have to take the loss and get the PS3 one. Wish I had know that I wouldn't be able to get the downloads on Wii. So sad, like Wii better.


----------



## MightyGitis

*NikkiBell* said:


> Just saw that Wal-Mart has a Woody pre-order up. Supposedly he's exclusive to them, but I'm wondering if it's like what Game Stop is doing with Jack.
> 
> I'm also shocked at the difference in price for their play sets vs. TRU. I'm going to get the Cars one now and stop by TRU for more discs before the sale ends.



It's just like with Jack. Pre-order Woody at Walmart and get him early.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I have no interest in two player mode so the only thing missing for me is the ability to download the pre-made Toy Boxes from Disney Interactive. From what I've been told, this could be fixed easily. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll make good on it. 

Here's a pic of my haul from tonight. I made out pretty well and own all three of the rare discs (plus a few doubles of each):


----------



## WDW Crawl

Went by toys r us to find that they were sold out of the special disc packs.  Might have to check out another time to see if they restock. Not crazy about collecting the discs though.


----------



## crazy4stitch

*NikkiBell* said:


> You can access the Toy Box in a few ways. When starting up the game, it asks if you want to go there or to a play set. There's also an option when you are in a play set and go to the pause menu.



I guess I didn't make that clear, sorry - I can get to the you box mode, we can run around and collect spins, use the yellow pad to do the spins therefore getting the "toys" we just can't seem to access those toys once we get them. When we get on the green pad we get this error message The Editor is not available from this location


----------



## *NikkiBell*

crazy4stitch said:


> I guess I didn't make that clear, sorry - I can get to the you box mode, we can run around and collect spins, use the yellow pad to do the spins therefore getting the "toys" we just can't seem to access those toys once we get them. When we get on the green pad we get this error message The Editor is not available from this location



You're not in the part that allows you to build. I think it's the red button nearby? It's the one to the top right that you stand on and then you select "Launch Pre-Made Toy Boxes" and you can start building with what you won.


----------



## mmdisneylover

WDW Crawl said:


> So I'm a married guy without children and find myself debating on whether or not I would play this and if it is worth it.
> 
> To be honest I wish it were already announced for the PS4 since one of those is inbound to the house, and I'd probably throw this in with it.  Buying it on wii u may happen, but also considering the PS3 (I've got all the systems).
> 
> Can't decide if I would find it as enjoyable as a "grown up" game like say Red Dead Redemption or Battlefield 3, or even games like Mario Kart and Zelda.  I tried Skylanders and was pretty bored after a couple levels.  Very easy and could spot the "cash grab" spots, which annoyed me.



My 7 year old has a Sept bday so I guess he will be getting this one.  He's watched the trailer for it and he said he liked it so I got a great gift for him.


----------



## MolonLabe

MomlvsGoofy said:


> I made that mistake too. I bought it for Wii and now I have to take the loss and get the PS3 one. Wish I had know that I wouldn't be able to get the downloads on Wii. So sad, like Wii better.



I've got some crazy lag issues with our wii when it comes to the speech.  I recorded some on my cell phone.

Going to try and return the Wii version for the XBOX one.

If I can't swap platforms, I'll just have to get a new Wii version and then sell it on Ebay to try and recoup some of the cost.

We preordered and I didn't hear ANYTHING about the Wii version being substandard, aside from the graphics.

This is total B.S.


----------



## crazy4stitch

Thank you everyone for holding my hand thru this, with your help and a little experimentation we managed to get into the build mode of the toy box, so hopefully now the fun begins. Still wishing they had been a little more upfront about the limitations on the Wii version but this will do for now. Thanks again !


----------



## wilkeliza

MolonLabe said:


> I've got some crazy lag issues with our wii when it comes to the speech.  I recorded some on my cell phone.
> 
> Going to try and return the Wii version for the XBOX one.
> 
> If I can't swap platforms, I'll just have to get a new Wii version and then sell it on Ebay to try and recoup some of the cost.
> 
> We preordered and I didn't hear ANYTHING about the Wii version being substandard, aside from the graphics.
> 
> This is total B.S.



Depending on where you bought it you might be able to exchange. If not reach out to Disney infinity on Facebook and see if they have any ideas ok how to help get some money back.


----------



## LilyWDW

Well, yesterday I went and got Cars and Lone Ranger plus the holder for the discs and more disc packs. I didn't get a really good draw this set of packs. I think I will keep doubles of everything but the customization ones so that I don't have to deal with kids whining that THEY wanted "that one". 

The Xbox version has been running fine. Had a bit of lag at one point, but it quickly cleared and I have not had anymore issues since. The controls are super easy on the Xbox as well (once you play around for a bit).


----------



## mjaclyn

crazy4stitch said:


> Wish I had known that before I bought it



Me too. I feel like it was false advertising on Disney's part because on the box it says 2 players. It doesn't say anything about only being one player in the playset modes. We returned our Wii version to Target and got the PS3 version. It's so much better.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

mjaclyn said:


> Me too. I feel like it was false advertising on Disney's part because on the box it says 2 players. It doesn't say anything about only being one player in the playset modes. We returned our Wii version to Target and got the PS3 version. It's so much better.



I have the PS3 version too - accidentally broke Sulley already (nothing a little superglue can't fix, and it wasn't a design flaw, I accidentally kicked it).

If you want to play online - PM me and I'll give you my PS3 handle (I apologize if this isn't the thread for that, I didn't see any others open regarding that).


----------



## *NikkiBell*

crazy4stitch said:


> Thank you everyone for holding my hand thru this, with your help and a little experimentation we managed to get into the build mode of the toy box, so hopefully now the fun begins. Still wishing they had been a little more upfront about the limitations on the Wii version but this will do for now. Thanks again !


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

mjaclyn said:


> Me too. I feel like it was false advertising on Disney's part because on the box it says 2 players. It doesn't say anything about only being one player in the playset modes. We returned our Wii version to Target and got the PS3 version. It's so much better.



I agree.  We had the wii version as well and it was not clearly marked that the two player mode was limited to just one setting.  Plus you can only allow one player to build at a time in the toy box mode.  We exchanged the wii version for the PS3 version at our local target without any hassles.  The PS3 version is sooooo much better!  W love it!  The kids are loving being able to play together in all modes!  Plus the graphics are sooooo much better!  Until we got this version I had no idea what a difference it would be!


----------



## glitzybabes

Don't sure if this has been posted anywhere yet but the magic bands will unlock the Fantasyland Dragon on Disney Infinity
http://zannaland.com/exclusive-disney-infinity-special-item-unlocked-with-magic-band/


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I heard about this the other day and am beyond excited to try it. I love how they integrated the parks into DI and hope it continues!

I'm going to merge this with our DI thread so everything is all in one place.

ETA: Series 2 packaging has been released! Check it out here! 

I love this Toy Story Play Set!






I'm very disappointed that Sorcerer Mickey and Rapunzel are figures that can only be used in Toy Box mode.


----------



## stitchlover

I have not read the entire thread so please don't be upset if this has been answered in multiple places already.

From what I can see the Wii version you cannot play multi-player.  Can you play multi-player on the Xbox 360 version?  Our daughter is really interested in the game but only if she can play with dad at the same time.

TIA


----------



## Mike2023

stitchlover said:


> I have not read the entire thread so please don't be upset if this has been answered in multiple places already.
> 
> From what I can see the Wii version you cannot play multi-player.  Can you play multi-player on the Xbox 360 version?  Our daughter is really interested in the game but only if she can play with dad at the same time.
> 
> TIA



I suggest you read the last few pages.  You will find your answer over and over again. 

I'll give you the simple answer as yes, xbox 360 is multi-player as long as you have multiple characters from each play-set.


----------



## HubbDave

stitchlover said:


> I have not read the entire thread so please don't be upset if this has been answered in multiple places already.
> 
> From what I can see the Wii version you cannot play multi-player.  Can you play multi-player on the Xbox 360 version?  Our daughter is really interested in the game but only if she can play with dad at the same time.
> 
> TIA



All versions other than the Wii (not Wii U) and 3DS allow multiplayer and online

The Wii version allows some multiplayer in the Toy Box but only 1 can built

Now the question I have is this: can I justify spending $300+ on a new system then another $75+ on a new DI...

... Methinks not at this juncture.  Ski season arrives soon


----------



## stitchlover

HubbDave said:


> All versions other than the Wii (not Wii U) and 3DS allow multiplayer and online
> 
> The Wii version allows some multiplayer in the Toy Box but only 1 can built
> 
> Now the question I have is this: can I justify spending $300+ on a new system then another $75+ on a new DI...
> 
> ... Methinks not at this juncture.  Ski season arrives soon



I definitely would not buy a new system for it.


----------



## stitchlover

So another question...what do I HAVE TO HAVE to get started and able to play with 2 people on the Xbox?  Just the one $75 set?  Maybe a power disc pack or 2?


----------



## WDW Crawl

stitchlover said:


> So another question...what do I HAVE TO HAVE to get started and able to play with 2 people on the Xbox?  Just the one $75 set?  Maybe a power disc pack or 2?



Starter set and at least one additional character per story to play multi in anything but the toy box mode.  Discs aren't necessary for anything but extra doodads and don't need to be purchased right away (or ever).


----------



## stitchlover

WDW Crawl said:


> Starter set and at least one additional character per story to play multi in anything but the toy box mode.  Discs aren't necessary for anything but extra doodads and don't need to be purchased right away (or ever).



Thank you!  I think they are considering running out and picking it up before the stores close.  Just wanted to make sure they had everything they need if they did this tonight.


----------



## Mike2023

stitchlover said:


> So another question...what do I HAVE TO HAVE to get started and able to play with 2 people on the Xbox?  Just the one $75 set?  Maybe a power disc pack or 2?



Both of the 3 packs out right now will include 1 figure from each other playset.  So its a good add on to be able to play 2 players.


----------



## Grumpy Dan

Howdy folks. I am fully invested in this so far. Delivered tomorrow, looking forward to immensely! The entire family will enjoy this game for years to come and I will probably end up having to buy a curio cabinet to hold all the pieces. 

Having said that, I am already dissapointed. With Wave 1, we have three playsets. With Wave 2, we get one more playset; Toy Story.

Where is the Wreck it Ralph playset? Toy Box mode only? Simply do not understand how the powers that be could not make an Infinity game for their movie about video games. Perhaps the long term strategy escapes me, however, really was hoping for more playsets.


----------



## WDW Crawl

Grumpy Dan said:


> Howdy folks. I am fully invested in this so far. Delivered tomorrow, looking forward to immensely! The entire family will enjoy this game for years to come and I will probably end up having to buy a curio cabinet to hold all the pieces.
> 
> Having said that, I am already dissapointed. With Wave 1, we have three playsets. With Wave 2, we get one more playset; Toy Story.
> 
> Where is the Wreck it Ralph playset? Toy Box mode only? Simply do not understand how the powers that be could not make an Infinity game for their movie about video games. Perhaps the long term strategy escapes me, however, really was hoping for more playsets.



Feeling is sort of mutual. I was excited about Ralph, but am far less excited about just the figure in toy box mode.  Same for Jack and any others.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Grumpy Dan said:


> Howdy folks. I am fully invested in this so far. Delivered tomorrow, looking forward to immensely! The entire family will enjoy this game for years to come and I will probably end up having to buy a curio cabinet to hold all the pieces.
> 
> *Having said that, I am already dissapointed. With Wave 1, we have three playsets. With Wave 2, we get one more playset; Toy Story.*
> 
> Where is the Wreck it Ralph playset? Toy Box mode only? Simply do not understand how the powers that be could not make an Infinity game for their movie about video games. Perhaps the long term strategy escapes me, however, really was hoping for more playsets.




There will be a Frozen Playset too with Anna and Elsa. http://www.iheartinfinity.com/disney-infinity-series-2-package-released/


----------



## WDW Crawl

Disney_Princess83 said:


> There will be a Frozen Playset too with Anna and Elsa. http://www.iheartinfinity.com/disney-infinity-series-2-package-released/



The two pack says it only works in the toy box so I think it only comes with discs.


----------



## Grumpy Dan

WDW Crawl said:


> The two pack says it only works in the toy box so I think it only comes with discs.



Confirmed. I feel the same about Jack as well. A Nightmare Before Christmas.. playset, released between Halloween and Christmas would have been brilliant.

Edit; On a side note; perhaps they want us to use our brains and make our own "playsets" in the Toy Box.


----------



## MightyGitis

I just found out something pretty amazing: WDW MagicBands will unlock a Dragon Gateway in your toy box that will apparently summon a Dragon to fly around your Toy Box!!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

MightyGitis said:


> I just found out something pretty amazing: WDW MagicBands will unlock a Dragon Gateway in your toy box that will apparently summon a Dragon to fly around your Toy Box!!!!



Isn't it cool? 


Just saw this online and wanted to share. It's from the UK release of DI yesterday:

http://youtu.be/DZ5msPcNk0Y

And for those looking to buy more accessories, here are some new coupons for TRU.


----------



## MightyGitis

*NikkiBell* said:


> Isn't it cool?
> 
> .



I haven't had a chance to do it yet because I'm still at work.


----------



## DT83097

MightyGitis said:


> I just found out something pretty amazing: WDW MagicBands will unlock a Dragon Gateway in your toy box that will apparently summon a Dragon to fly around your Toy Box!!!!



My DH just told me about this also....have to wait until we get home tonight to try it out.  Very cool though!!  This is the link he sent me to read about it.

http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...nd-new-toy-box-in-disney-infinity-video-game/


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

So I bought the infinity for wii.
Thinking of exchanging it for wii U or Xbox  (kids will be getting one for christmas) 

My question is what other draw backs are we facing having got it on wii..
My daughter prefers to use the wii nunchcuk, I do ok with it... 
My daughter really only prefers the toy box area.  
i like the play sets (I hate playing games in two player) so that not an issue

And we don't seem to have the lag in voices others have commented on

So should I exchange it, and make the the kids wait until christmas to play it again? 
Or just enjoy what we have?


----------



## wilkeliza

Lorilais_mommie said:


> So I bought the infinity for wii.
> Thinking of exchanging it for wii U or Xbox  (kids will be getting one for christmas)
> 
> My question is what other draw backs are we facing having got it on wii..
> My daughter prefers to use the wii nunchcuk, I do ok with it...
> My daughter really only prefers the toy box area.
> i like the play sets (I hate playing games in two player) so that not an issue
> 
> And we don't seem to have the lag in voices others have commented on
> 
> So should I exchange it, and make the the kids wait until christmas to play it again?
> Or just enjoy what we have?



They only other draw back is the wii can not download pre made worlds so you can't get the Toybox worlds Disney designs.


----------



## DT83097

wilkeliza said:


> They only other draw back is the wii can not download pre made worlds so you can't get the Toybox worlds Disney designs.



This is the reason my DH wants to get the game disk for Xbox now / having previously purchased the Wii version.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

wilkeliza said:


> They only other draw back is the wii can not download pre made worlds so you can't get the Toybox worlds Disney designs.



Is this something they may fix? Can they fix it? 
Our wii is connected to the Internet..


----------



## wilkeliza

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Is this something they may fix? Can they fix it?
> Our wii is connected to the Internet..



There won't be a fix because the wii can't handle everything else and two-player and Internet usage. It is a system issue not a game issue. Sadly the wii is on the back burner of ability of gaming so it can't handle the system.


----------



## stitchlover

Well please send pixie dust my way we are about to go out and purchase the game.  I am not a gamer and my husband, who is, just left town until tomorrow evening.  Our 17 year old daughter is going to be very frustrated with me while we try figure it out this evening.  But if nothing else dad will be home soon and can put her out of her misery of playing with me.


----------



## TigerTown

Well we have most of the power discs but I'm still missing a couple, including the Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride and Buzz Lightyears Astro Blaster Vehicle. I have many doubles and triples so I'm hoping they set up a trading spot somewhere. If not it looks like i'll be going to ebay to complete the set because I'm done buying blind packs.


----------



## MightyGitis

TigerTown said:


> Well we have most of the power discs but I'm still missing a couple, including the Dumbo Flying Elephant Ride and Buzz Lightyear&#146;s Astro Blaster Vehicle. I have many doubles and triples so I'm hoping they set up a trading spot somewhere. If not it looks like i'll be going to ebay to complete the set because I'm done buying blind packs.



Www.DisneyInfinityFans.com has a swap board but also Toys R Us is supposed to be doing trading events soon.


----------



## TigerTown

MightyGitis said:


> Www.DisneyInfinityFans.com has a swap board but also Toys R Us is supposed to be doing trading events soon.



Great information...thanks!


----------



## MolonLabe

So Gamestop let me exchange my Wii version for the XBOX.

First let me say the graphics are way better on the XBOX.  

Not by a little bit but it's a huge improvement.  Honestly night and day difference.

I'm so glad we're over the XBOX the  speech is crisper, interactions are better... I'm really impressed with this version.


----------



## stitchlover

Ok as I said earlier I am not a gamer. But this thing is awesome. My daughter and I have been playing for hours. I'm sure there is way more her dad would figure out but we are having fun.


----------



## MolonLabe

Grumpy Dan said:


> Perhaps the long term strategy escapes me, however, really was hoping for more playsets.



Long term strategy is $$$.

If they were to release everything right now, aside from a logistical / up front cost issue for them, people would buy less.

After all, this first release has cost my wife and I have spent $282.48 on the game, figures and discs.  Currently we have everything we can get in the US right now except Mikes car and the D23 exclusives.

That doesn't count the Jack S. and Woody pre order so add about $30 onto that.

I would assume Disney figures people will only spend so much at a time on a game and accessories.

I can only guess each release will be timed to be $100-200 every couple months so people buy everything.  Heck the only reason we bought Francesco was because it completed the first wave character release.


----------



## Mirkwood

TigerTown said:


> If not it looks like i'll be going to ebay to complete the set because I'm done buying blind packs.



You know the base cab read the disks while they are still in the package; just turn it over to read the other disk.  Unethical maybe, but I'm not interested in getting 2-3 extras.


----------



## TigerTown

Mirkwood said:


> You know the base cab read the disks while they are still in the package; just turn it over to read the other disk.  Unethical maybe, but I'm not interested in getting 2-3 extras.



Interesting to know! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## TigerTown

Rumor has it that the next TRU exclusive power disc will be given away at the trading event at Toys "R" Us on September 7. If this is true, I know I'll be first in line


----------



## RedM94

MightyGitis said:


> Www.DisneyInfinityFans.com has a swap board but also Toys R Us is supposed to be doing trading events soon.



MightyGutis, 

I tried to IM you but your mailbox is full.  I have some interesting information for you about MB's and FP+.


----------



## WDW Crawl

TRU seems to be sold out of their exclusive packs. Couldn't get one one the trip I went and they don't have them online. Kinda wanted the car.


----------



## disney david

Of anyone wants the Alice, Finn disk , one of the nemo ones, a Mulian one just on me their yours.


----------



## wilkeliza

disney david said:


> Of anyone wants the Alice, Finn disk , one of the nemo ones, a Mulian one just on me their yours.



Mulian and Finn I'd take do you need anything for them? I have some dupes but pretty much the same as everyone else Alice, Jack loot, and Ralph


----------



## WDW Crawl

Put my magic band on the infinity pad and received the Dragon's Gate.  Haven't really don't much in the toy box so not sure about the dragon itself.


----------



## wilkeliza

WDW Crawl said:


> Put my magic band on the infinity pad and received the Dragon's Gate.  Haven't really don't much in the toy box so not sure about the dragon itself.



Question did you get the Magicband and already use it in the parks or have you received your MB but not been to Disney yet? We should be getting ours any day now and I want to try it out but we don't leave until early October.


----------



## WDW Crawl

wilkeliza said:


> Question did you get the Magicband and already use it in the parks or have you received your MB but not been to Disney yet? We should be getting ours any day now and I want to try it out but we don't leave until early October.



Not been to the parks yet with it.


----------



## disney david

wilkeliza said:


> Mulian and Finn I'd take do you need anything for them? I have some dupes but pretty much the same as everyone else Alice, Jack loot, and Ralph



do you have bolt I have the other ones I got three Finns so no I send them to you if you want them. I got the other two 


Sorry one Mulian i have i just notice is broken so I can't send that one the top came off and I just got it today 

I also have a Cinderella couch 

I wish their was a way to send them back to Disney and they send to new one because I not sure how many more packs I will get.


----------



## disney david

So I have two Finns one of the tangled with the latterns on the back ground, a Cinderella couch a nemo with water in the back ground a Alice which I think everyone has. 

If you have a bolt or any extra or if you just want it I send them to you


----------



## TigerTown

We now have everything but the Buzz Light Year Vehicle. I've searched and returned twenty packs with no luck


----------



## wilkeliza

TigerTown said:


> We now have everything but the Buzz Light Year Vehicle. I've searched and returned twenty packs with no luck



The store actually took the packs back after you put them on the base at home? Interesting may have to start doing that.


----------



## wilkeliza

disney david said:


> So I have two Finns one of the tangled with the latterns on the back ground, a Cinderella couch a nemo with water in the back ground a Alice which I think everyone has.
> 
> If you have a bolt or any extra or if you just want it I send them to you



I only have extras of Captain Jack, Alice, and Ralph extras. I would hate to just take them but if you don't find a trade I would love a Finn.


----------



## WDW Crawl

OK so I bought 4 packs today to check what I'd get.  One pack has two dups, so I didn't open it.
What I have:
Nemo Marlin's Reef
Nemo Seascape
Abu
King Candy's Dessert Toppings
Fix-It-Felix repair power
Bolt Super strength
Cinderalla's Coach
Alice's Wonderland

I have one extra of Cinderella's Coach and if I opened the other pack I'd have an extra of King Candy's Dessert Toppings and Felix


----------



## disney david

wilkeliza said:


> I only have extras of Captain Jack, Alice, and Ralph extras. I would hate to just take them but if you don't find a trade I would love a Finn.



I give you the Finn  I have three of them so sure I won't find two people who want to trade for it


----------



## WDW Crawl

disney david said:


> I give you the Finn  I have three of them so sure I won't find two people who want to trade for it



If you have another Finn you're willing to send ill gladly accept. I've only got a Cinderella Coach extra but it sounds like you've got that.


----------



## disney david

WDW Crawl said:


> If you have another Finn you're willing to send ill gladly accept. I've only got a Cinderella Coach extra but it sounds like you've got that.



Yeah I have that one I send it to you if you want


----------



## old lady

I am curious if they are going to make more figures for new characters.


----------



## WDW Crawl

old lady said:


> I am curious if they are going to make more figures for new characters.



Check a few pages back, but they already have more slated.  In fact the game was built to introduce new characters into it.  Sadly though, there is a limit as to how many will be added I am guessing based on what was pre-built into the game to be unlocked. Not sure if they will actually allow true DLC of new levels.  To be honest I'm not a fan of the paying to unlock content already on the disc, but the figures make it less annoying to a degree.


Anyone else have a person in their family that can't stand steering the boats in pirates?


----------



## WDW Crawl

disney david said:


> Yeah I have that one I send it to you if you want



That would be so very cool and appreciated.  I will PM you the addy.


----------



## txvjc

I put this on the disc trading thread but I thought I might as well put it here too since people seem to be trading here too

Need: Sugar Rush Texture (mountains); Alice in Wonderland Skydome (mushroom)

to Trade: TRU Mike's car, Bolt, Fix it Felix


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hey All, 

Let's try and keep any trading posts to the trading thread you can find below. This thread should be for discussion of the game, rumors, etc. It'll make things easier to find. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3159412

Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy Dan

Allrighty then, here's my musings. Played through Monsters University, most of Incredible's and some of Pirates. I have had many laughs and lots of fun with kids, by myself and with my non gamer girlfriend. Game looks great, Pirates by far in my opinion is the most fleshed out. Feels like its own game. 

But...

There are a lot of glitches everywhere. Too many for a $100m game. Sound glitches. Visual glitches. Game freeze moments. I'm playing on 360 which by all accounts is the least glitchy of the versions. I hope they are vigilant with their patches. 

Also, only one save file? Wow!

Edit; Actually thought to myself while playing "I feel like a beta tester."


----------



## *NikkiBell*

A complete video showing what happens with you put your MagicBand on the Infinity Base! It's not only the dragon that you get!! 

http://youtu.be/RJvJsJgRBUQ


----------



## disney david

I don't know how many more power disk I will buy I keep getting doubles I just wish they charge a little more and you know which ones you get. So far I have 14 new ones and 8 doubles so until they come out with wave two I may not buy any more.


----------



## wilkeliza

Grumpy Dan said:


> Allrighty then, here's my musings. Played through Monsters University, most of Incredible's and some of Pirates. I have had many laughs and lots of fun with kids, by myself and with my non gamer girlfriend. Game looks great, Pirates by far in my opinion is the most fleshed out. Feels like its own game.
> 
> But...
> 
> There are a lot of glitches everywhere. Too many for a $100m game. Sound glitches. Visual glitches. Game freeze moments. I'm playing on 360 which by all accounts is the least glitchy of the versions. I hope they are vigilant with their patches.
> 
> Also, only one save file? Wow!
> 
> Edit; Actually thought to myself while playing "I feel like a beta tester."



To get multiple saves on Xbox you need to just have another Xbox account and just log in to that account and the game will start anew. A lot of Xbox games work that way.


----------



## LilyWDW

disney david said:


> I don't know how many more power disk I will buy I keep getting doubles I just wish they charge a little more and you know which ones you get. So far I have 14 new ones and 8 doubles so until they come out with wave two I may not buy any more.



Trust me, I understand this. I used to play Magic the Gathering for years. You would buy packs and hope you got that ONE rare that could make a difference in your deck. Yea, you could go into a specialty store and buy it but usually at a real stupid mark up (some cards would go for $100's).


----------



## disney david

LilyWDW said:


> Trust me, I understand this. I used to play Magic the Gathering for years. You would buy packs and hope you got that ONE rare that could make a difference in your deck. Yea, you could go into a specialty store and buy it but usually at a real stupid mark up (some cards would go for $100's).



Yeah I know I say now I won't buy anymore but it Disney I am sure I will be buying more. I just hope and pray they will come out with new wave before oct when I go to Disney because it be harder down their to keep from buying them.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Grumpy Dan said:


> Allrighty then, here's my musings. Played through Monsters University, most of Incredible's and some of Pirates. I have had many laughs and lots of fun with kids, by myself and with my non gamer girlfriend. Game looks great, Pirates by far in my opinion is the most fleshed out. Feels like its own game.
> 
> But...
> 
> There are a lot of glitches everywhere. Too many for a $100m game. Sound glitches. Visual glitches. Game freeze moments.* I'm playing on 360 which by all accounts is the least glitchy of the versions. *I hope they are vigilant with their patches.
> 
> Also, only one save file? Wow!
> 
> Edit; Actually thought to myself while playing "I feel like a beta tester."




I don't agree that the 360 is the least glitchy. In fact, it appears to be the one with the _most _glitches. People couldn't even play the game for days let alone the other issues once the supposed patch came out. 



disney david said:


> Yeah I know I say now I won't buy anymore but it Disney I am sure I will be buying more. I just hope and pray they will come out with *new wave before oct* when I go to Disney because it be harder down their to keep from buying them.



It's rumored that Wave 2 will be out around then.


----------



## disney david

*NikkiBell* said:


> I don't agree that the 360 is the least glitchy. In fact, it appears to be the one with the most glitches. People couldn't even play the game for days let alone the other issues once the supposed patch came out.
> 
> It's rumored that Wave 2 will be out around then.



Thankfully because I I get another Alice of Finn or Cinderella one I going to go crazy.


----------



## disney david

On the wii u is freezes and in toy box now is nemo Rene under water with out the disk. And have my race track is candy coated thank to the Ralph disk but when I build new it just regular. I love that I can okay on the game pad  and no need the tv.


----------



## disney david

Who thinks they should break them up in catagoerys like Pixar themed ones then all those will be Pixar themed disk and other ones themed. Maybe that will give people more of a chance not to get so many repeats.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

*NikkiBell* said:


> I don't agree that the 360 is the least glitchy. In fact, it appears to be the one with the _most _glitches. People couldn't even play the game for days let alone the other issues once the supposed patch came out.
> 
> 
> 
> It's rumored that Wave 2 will be out around then.



Nikki,

I think that was the PS3 version - I have the PS3 and could only play it offline.  If I was signed into the PSN (Sony's version of xbox live, roughly), the game would lockup until they patched the issue.

I don't remember reading anything about the Xbox 360 version having those problems, but I could have easily missed them.

In any case, the PS3 version is solid now, haven't had problems since that last patch.


----------



## WDW Crawl

*NikkiBell* said:


> A complete video showing what happens with you put your MagicBand on the Infinity Base! It's not only the dragon that you get!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/RJvJsJgRBUQ



Oddly enough I don't think I unlocked the Dragons Keep playset... I got the Dragons Gate thing, then after awhile the dragon started flying around.  I don't remember a new green toy bubble forming for the dragon itself.

I don't think I really understand the toy box and the menus sadly and seem to not get the full extent of what to do there.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Donald_Quackers said:


> Nikki,
> 
> I think that was the PS3 version - I have the PS3 and could only play it offline.  If I was signed into the PSN (Sony's version of xbox live, roughly), the game would lockup until they patched the issue.
> 
> I don't remember reading anything about the Xbox 360 version having those problems, but I could have easily missed them.
> 
> In any case, the PS3 version is solid now, haven't had problems since that last patch.



You're right. I got the name of the consoles confused. Thanks for that!!


----------



## lorourke11

My family and I are actually quite disappointed with Disney Infinity for Wii as there are many features we did not get, yet paid the same price as others who got full versions.  I am considering contacting Disney to share my feedback and I was wondering if anyone else thought about doing the same and had any luck in getting through to someone.  

Admittedly I have not read through all 15 pages of posts, so I apologize if this has already been addressed.


----------



## HubbDave

The ColecoVision version is the best


----------



## MarkC71

My only advice is to avoid buying the Wii version of Disney Infinity.  We bought it the day it was released it took me a week to realize that the Wii version does not come close to doing all the cool things that are on the advertisements. I added a few terrain blocks inthe toy box mode and started getting error messages that the toy box was full and could not add anything else. You can't play two player in the regular games either.  It's been a big disappointment.  If you are considering buying it for Wii take my advice and wait until the PC version comes out in October or wait until you can update your gaming platform.


----------



## Grumpy Dan

Yeah. I feel bad for wii users. Even worse for DS users. 

Pirates is a really awesome game though!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Update: 
My daughter has a brand new xbox360 ( due to grandma and papa)
They have had Xbox360 forever now, and have been trying to convince me it's better then the wii 
They went out and bought her one, after hearing all the problems we have been having with the infinity game.. Freezing, unable to play two player. (Which I found out, is a big deal)
But the biggest for them was, they wanted to be able to play with their granddaughter from 3,000 miles away..


So I took my Infinity wii back to Target..  
I was a little shocked they didn't even bat an eye... I didn't have the original box or packaging..
I was told I was not the 1st more like the 20th person to exchange this for an Xbox version..

My closest store did not have ANY Xbox ones left in stock.. They called around and found me one.. 
I drove the 10min to the next store. Not only was it there waiting for me, so was the store manager! 
She was VERY apologetic.. I was in and out in 5 min.. 

I have to say OMG!!!! The difference was shocking!!! 
It's like wii was 70's PACMAN and Xbox is HD 3D movie

Thank you mom & dad and thank you to everyone on here. 

I get to be the " best mommy in the whole world"  even if its only until I explain there will be a time limited on her new game system


----------



## Grumpy Dan

Lorilais_mommie said:
			
		

> Update:
> My daughter has a brand new xbox360 ( due to grandma and papa)
> They have had Xbox360 forever now, and have been trying to convince me it's better then the wii
> They went out and bought her one, after hearing all the problems we have been having with the infinity game.. Freezing, unable to play two player. (Which I found out, is a big deal)
> But the biggest for them was, they wanted to be able to play with their granddaughter from 3,000 miles away..
> 
> So I took my Infinity wii back to Target..
> I was a little shocked they didn't even bat an eye... I didn't have the original box or packaging..
> I was told I was not the 1st more like the 20th person to exchange this for an Xbox version..
> 
> My closest store did not have ANY Xbox ones left in stock.. They called around and found me one..
> I drove the 10min to the next store. Not only was it there waiting for me, so was the store manager!
> She was VERY apologetic.. I was in and out in 5 min..
> 
> I have to say OMG!!!! The difference was shocking!!!
> It's like wii was 70's PACMAN and Xbox is HD 3D movie
> 
> Thank you mom & dad and thank you to everyone on here.
> 
> I get to be the " best mommy in the whole world"  even if its only until I explain there will be a time limited on her new game system



Fantastic! Grandparents in the toy box and party chat on xbox to boot!


----------



## ginny_lynn

We watched the video last night, my son cannot wait to get this...but he has to! Santa is not coming for a while and although I really want to play $75 games do not randomly show up in our house...Mommy may have the harder time waiting though...lol. Glad to see everyone's advice on XBox over Wii since we have both!


----------



## wilkeliza

ginny_lynn said:


> We watched the video last night, my son cannot wait to get this...but he has to! Santa is not coming for a while and although I really want to play $75 games do not randomly show up in our house...Mommy may have the harder time waiting though...lol. Glad to see everyone's advice on XBox over Wii since we have both!



Does school start soon? Would a game not suddenly appear for say a good first report card? Just trying to find out a way that you can get it sooner hehe.


----------



## DisneyDetective

What do you do?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

wilkeliza said:


> Does school start soon? Would a game not suddenly appear for say a good first report card? Just trying to find out a way that you can get it sooner hehe.



Yes school starts for us in ONE week! I'm counting down the days, to win I get to play the game with out kids!! 
(Is that wrong?)


----------



## wilkeliza

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Yes school starts for us in ONE week! I'm counting down the days, to win I get to play the game with out kids!!
> (Is that wrong?)



Not wrong at all. I'm a 25 year old adult with no kids and I've already spent hours on this game. I'm working on building a world showcase inspired race track and world.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

wilkeliza said:


> Not wrong at all. I'm a 25 year old adult with no kids and I've already spent hours on this game. I'm working on building a world showcase inspired race track and world.



I'm 40 and playing this -- it's pretty cool and can't wait for the toy story playset, but hoping they make a Wreck It Ralph one!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Donald_Quackers said:


> I'm 40 and playing this -- it's pretty cool and can't wait for the toy story playset, but hoping they make a Wreck It Ralph one!



Ok.. I'm among friends.. ;-) 

They might still do a WIR play set.. They could do a Felix figure with king candy and then the crystal play piece


----------



## MarkC71

So I have been anxiously awaiting the release of Disney Infinity and when they started selling it on August 18th we rushed to Toys R Us to pick it up.  Unfortunately, we discovered within a few days that the amazing game We have been watching on the advertisements barely resembles the actual experience on the Wii platform.   I get that Wii is an older gaming system an I expected the graphics and the speed of the game to not be as good as the other systems but I was not expecting the game to be totally different.  Some of the issues are that there is no multiplayer in the different play sets only in the toy box.  I also found that the toy box reaches maximum capacity after a very short time and I will start getting an error message saying we cannot add anything else because the toy box is too full.  

I am extremely disappointed in this version of the game and I'm just wondering if others have had a similar experience with the Wii system.


----------



## ginny_lynn

wilkeliza said:


> Does school start soon? Would a game not suddenly appear for say a good first report card? Just trying to find out a way that you can get it sooner hehe.



School starts next week so first reports aren't until end of November, right after we get back from our 9 night WDW trip...


----------



## ginny_lynn

Lol I dropped my phone and it posted that...Xzavier has said he is going to start saving allowances, which he is never successful at so if he gets halfway I will most likely  put in the other half...


----------



## *NikkiBell*

You can find more information in another thread on the game. I'm going to merge your post over there so you can find it easier.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

I wanted to add something I noticed today 

One that has not been mention... when playing the game on Wii, In the Lone Ranger playset the area where the buildings should be are VERY dark and you can not make out the different places.. Almost like there is just a big black wall, instead of a building.. It makes it very hard to see the targets needed to hit to make water fall.. Etc ect.

Just another drawback it getting on wii.. 
VERY happy we returned it for the Xbox!


----------



## wilkeliza

MarkC71 said:


> So I have been anxiously awaiting the release of Disney Infinity and when they started selling it on August 18th we rushed to Toys R Us to pick it up.  Unfortunately, we discovered within a few days that the amazing game We have been watching on the advertisements barely resembles the actual experience on the Wii platform.   I get that Wii is an older gaming system an I expected the graphics and the speed of the game to not be as good as the other systems but I was not expecting the game to be totally different.  Some of the issues are that there is no multiplayer in the different play sets only in the toy box.  I also found that the toy box reaches maximum capacity after a very short time and I will start getting an error message saying we cannot add anything else because the toy box is too full.
> 
> I am extremely disappointed in this version of the game and I'm just wondering if others have had a similar experience with the Wii system.



Yeah that is just the limitations of the Wii itself. I'm sure Disney probably didn't really want to put it on the Wii but also didn't want the backlash from many parents who won't but a new system but really want the game for their kids. The designers had to make several cuts and even admit it online. The cuts don't seem so massive from a developer stand point but once it got in the hands of thousands multi children families the real issues became apparent.

For Toybox try deleting everything and starting from scratch.

If you have another system just take it back for a refund. There have been so many complaints most big box retailers are going against their own refund and exchange policy to let people change this out or get a refund because of false advertising.


----------



## wilkeliza

ginny_lynn said:


> Lol I dropped my phone and it posted that...Xzavier has said he is going to start saving allowances, which he is never successful at so if he gets halfway I will most likely  put in the other half...



Best of luck to Xzavier. Maybe this will be that thing that he ends up having success saving for. I remember how hard it was to save but it is a super important lesson.


----------



## disneyfreakliveshere

disney david said:


> Yeah I know I say now I won't buy anymore but it Disney I am sure I will be buying more. I just hope and pray they will come out with new wave before oct when I go to Disney because it be harder down their to keep from buying them.



I'm here right now and haven't seen any power packs on property yet.


----------



## vwlfan

and I am 65! So I am not what you call your state of the art video gamer. But I have decided to get this for my grandsons and yes for me too, assuming I can figure it out.

So what do I want to get? Are there choices at this point?


----------



## Reddog1134

vwlfan said:


> and I am 65! So I am not what you call your state of the art video gamer. But I have decided to get this for my grandsons and yes for me too, assuming I can figure it out.
> 
> So what do I want to get? Are there choices at this point?



Get the base set which runs about $75.  It includes everything you need to play including 3 figures.  That's all you really need.  If 2 or more people want to play the missions together, you'll need a 2nd figure for each of the themes (Pirates, Monsters, Incredibles).  The sidekicks or villains 3pk sets will give you a 2nd figure for each theme for about $6-$9 cheaper then buying all 3 figures individually.


----------



## WDW Crawl

Not sure if it matters but anyone else not get a gold star for completing the mission "clothes make the monster" in MU?  Completed just about everything in that set and didn't get the star.


----------



## WorldWacky

We got it for the Wii.(Our only game system)  My kids are not huge gamers, so I'm hoping they don't notice that it's lacking.  They do love Skylanders though and I specifically asked at Gamestop before I preordered if it was two player.  I was told yes.    Oh well, we'll probably just cont. collecting Skylanders figures and just play with the few Disney char. that we have for now.  It's a pain when only one out of the three kids can play at a time.


----------



## WDW Crawl

WorldWacky said:


> We got it for the Wii.(Our only game system)  My kids are not huge gamers, so I'm hoping they don't notice that it's lacking.  They do love Skylanders though and I specifically asked at Gamestop before I preordered if it was two player.  I was told yes.    Oh well, we'll probably just cont. collecting Skylanders figures and just play with the few Disney char. that we have for now.  It's a pain when only one out of the three kids can play at a time.



Finished & collected literally everything in the Lone Ranger last night except a single challenge on hard. Wish there was a use for all of that in game currency after you're finished, like buying spins for the vault or something. 10,000 plus just sitting around lol.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

How is everything selling where you live? We have sold out in my area on all Lone Ranger (which shocked me) and Cars set.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Now available on iTunes!

Disney Infinity Action! app!



> Lights, camera, Disney Infinity!
> 
> Have you ever wanted to swashbuckle with Captain Jack Sparrow? Or get scared by Sulley?
> 
> The brand-new mobile app Disney Infinity Action! is available on the App Store and Windows Store and coming soon to Google Play. Use the app to record you and your friends, add your favorite Disney Infinity characters to the scene, and then share your videos!
> 
> The apps free to download. Search Disney Infinity: Action! to download on your mobile device.
> 
> -Disney Infinity Team


----------



## disney david

Who thinks this would be a great way for Disney to get more people in Disney quest. What happens if they offered make your own figure it could only be used in toy box but you can create it. If they had that's in Disney quest that would really make it something to do. 

Or find a way to use the power disk for the mk game so if give you a train to bring them buy more and trade.


----------



## WDW Crawl

Want to send a shout out to Disney David for hooking me up with an extra disc in the mail. Very cool and appreciated!!


----------



## vwlfan

Amazon delivered it in one day.

Sitting on the dining room table waiting for me to load it to my Xbox.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

Loving DI!!!! Whats the difference between the power packs and the gold power packs im seeing ebay?? Is there a guarantee of getting rare discs or something? ? 
Also - im thinking it would be insanely  cool if they came out with charactersthat could only be purchased in disney. Like maybe peter pan...... or Figment!! 
Just sayin.


----------



## disney david

I like that Walmart came out with a special pack for the  new monsters movie and to get a free infinity figure. I saw one with Randall not sure if they offer the other two. But feel they should offer a exclusive one that would sell the movie more. 


Just think if they make a special Pixar movie pack where you get all the movies that have a infinity figure and a couple figures. A ultimate fan collection which would be I am sure very expensive.


----------



## HubbDave

I would pay $$$ for a Figment character


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

HubbDave said:
			
		

> I would pay $$$ for a Figment character



Seriously!!!! Me too.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

PaulaVonSchweetz said:


> Loving DI!!!! Whats the difference between the power packs and the gold power packs im seeing ebay?? Is there a guarantee of getting rare discs or something? ?
> Also - im thinking it would be insanely  cool if they came out with charactersthat could only be purchased in disney. Like maybe peter pan...... or Figment!!
> Just sayin.



The gold (or orange-ish) power discs are the rare ones.  The gold power PACKS were the ones sold only at Toys R Us and contain the "rare" Mike's Car plus one other not necessarily rare disc.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'm going to merge this with the other thread we have about DI. There's a healthy discussion about these things there.


----------



## WDW Crawl

I found out about a nice little shortcut for leveling up, which is good since a few of my characters were nowhere near level 15 after beating every play set available.

Win the fan toy in the vault
win a car from the vault (or be a car from Cars)
Go to an empty Toy Box
Set up the fan near middle
Bring car right to edge of fan and nudge it forward slowly
Let fan lift car up an begin doing tricks continuously, one after the other for as long as desired making sure to top it all of with a different trick for a multiplier. 
Carefully move off fan's wind (no traction) and be sure to land on all wheels
Watch your level go up up up. 
Rinse and repeat as desired

For a bonus Spin, the one on the top mountain where the car is in the original Toy Box always red pawns when you reload the level. Just get in the car, wait for the area to load, then grab it.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

In case you haven't heard, it's been confirmed that the next Toys R Us exclusive Power Disc will be available during the special trading event next weekend! Here's a screen shot:








Also, what is everyone's plans for Jack Skellington and Toy Story figures? Are you pre-ordering or waiting?


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

Can anyone tell me what those clear floating cubes are in the worlds??


----------



## disney david

*NikkiBell* said:


> In case you haven't heard, it's been confirmed that the next Toys R Us exclusive Power Disc will be available during the special trading event next weekend! Here's a screen shot:
> 
> Also, what is everyone's plans for Jack Skellington and Toy Story figures? Are you pre-ordering or waiting?



I may wait to they come on amazon or go to Walmart.


Who else thinks wall-e would make a great game and hope they go back to the older films into games to.


----------



## WDW Crawl

PaulaVonSchweetz said:


> Can anyone tell me what those clear floating cubes are in the worlds??



Toy store. It is a redundant way of opening a menu that can also be done by pressing select (on ps3).


----------



## WDW Crawl

*NikkiBell* said:


> In case you haven't heard, it's been confirmed that the next Toys R Us exclusive Power Disc will be available during the special trading event next weekend! Here's a screen shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what is everyone's plans for Jack Skellington and Toy Story figures? Are you pre-ordering or waiting?



Not going to pre-order and still hope there's some pack for Jack or someone else coming.

I actually find it somewhat disappointing if Toy Story really is the last play set for this because by looking at the toys in the collection, that is the last one that fits the majority of locked items I still have. The rest could be unlocked with a few character chests.


----------



## MarkC71

Just an FYI for anyone unhappy with the Wii version of Disney Infinity.  I brought mine back to Toys R Us this morning and they took it back without much question.  For the Starter Pack I still had the box and I re-boxed it almost as new, but I had purchased three packs of figures that did not have the box and they took them back too.  They apparently have a 45 day return policy on electronics, they asked my why I was returning it and I explained how the Wii version really doesn't play as advertised and she said that was OK.


----------



## HubbDave

Remember, the figures and discs are not system specific

So, if you exchange the starter set for the Wii for the Wii U version (as an example ) the other figures would still work


----------



## MarkC71

I knew about the figures not being system specific.  We only have a Wii and since my kids are fairly young and I don't have a lot of time to play I wasn't willing to buy a brand new system just to play one game.  So I figured if it didn't really work well on the Wii it wasn't really worth it for me to keep anything.  I've heard they are planning to release a PC version in October, but that won't be able to use the figures either.  I might try my luck with that version.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

MarkC71 said:


> Just an FYI for anyone unhappy with the Wii version of Disney Infinity.  I brought mine back to Toys R Us this morning and they took it back without much question.  For the Starter Pack I still had the box and I re-boxed it almost as new, but I had purchased three packs of figures that did not have the box and they took them back too.  They apparently have a 45 day return policy on electronics, they asked my why I was returning it and I explained how the Wii version really doesn't play as advertised and she said that was OK.



Did you have your receipt? I'm currently in a dilemma and am considering returning my Wii version, buying PS3, and getting the PS3 Starter Pack. I literally just threw my receipt out the other day though.


----------



## MarkC71

I did have the receipt, and that's the only reason they gave me my money back.  But she told me if I didn't have the receipt they could have done an even a exchange.  So if you wanted to swap it out for a PS3 version I'll bet Toys R Us will let you do it.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

MarkC71 said:


> I did have the receipt, and that's the only reason they gave me my money back.  But she told me if I didn't have the receipt they could have done an even a exchange.  So if you wanted to swap it out for a PS3 version I'll bet Toys R Us will let you do it.



That is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## WDW Crawl

*NikkiBell* said:


> That is what I'm hoping for.



If you swap, let me know your PS3 name and ill add you.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WDW Crawl said:


> If you swap, let me know your PS3 name and ill add you.



Sure thing! Mind you, I know nothing about PS3.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

PS3 gamers...what size PS3 do you have? Is a 12GB to small for DI?


----------



## Mike2023

*NikkiBell* said:


> PS3 gamers...what size PS3 do you have? Is a 12GB to small for DI?



I run a game store and its hard for me to recommend the 12GB PS3 for anyone unless you know how to upgrade the HD yourself.  (its not that hard)

You would be able to play DI ok on it, but if you do a lot of downloading (a very good possibility with DI) you may find yourself out of space very fast.

edited to add,

The uncharted bundle for $50 more that comes with a year of PSN plus is a good value.


----------



## WDW Crawl

*NikkiBell* said:


> PS3 gamers...what size PS3 do you have? Is a 12GB to small for DI?



I'd get a bigger size honestly. You may not need something like a 500 GB, but I'd get at the very least 80 GB. Like above poster said you may consider an uncharted bundle or something along those lines. Uncharted is a great series that you abosulutely should try.


----------



## LionKingRules84

WDW Crawl said:


> I'd get a bigger size honestly. You may not need something like a 500 GB, but I'd get at the very least 80 GB. Like above poster said you may consider an uncharted bundle or something along those lines. Uncharted is a great series that you absolutely should try.



This is good advice! I have an 80GB PS3 and it took me quite a few years to fill it but I have. I also highly recommend the Uncharted series as well but only if you like adventure games. If shooting people bothers you though I wouldn't get it there is a lot of gun play in that game but the truly fun parts of the game are really the action ones. The 2nd game is one of the greatest games ever made for a reason, so much fun and the way the story is presented in the 2nd one rivals many films. The 2nd one is so good though it kinda makes the 1st and 3rd game seem kind just ok but they are all fun and worth playing in my opinion. I played them all on easy and unless you are into collecting trophies it's probably best if you haven't played a game like that before. 

I'm considering still getting Infinity but I probably will be getting it for Xbox since I just recently bought one and I have more room on it. Plus Xbox live is unfortunately way better for online play than PS3 even though PS3 is free to play online. I'm a bit worried at the glitches I keep hearing about but it seems to be the worst on Wii.


----------



## Mike2023

While 80 gig should be plenty, sony is no longer making those units.  Right now sony is only make the 12g, 250g, and 500g units (all super slim units).  You may be able to find some old stock on the slim 120, 160, and 320 units but most likely the prices will be the same as the current super slim units.  The 80 gig unit is the "old" fat unit, you may be able to find one used at your local Gamestop or video game store, but honestly, for the money, I would grab a new unit as the old units tend to be at the end of the life span and I would not risk it.  If you could find a used "slim" 120 or 160 unit that might be a good option.


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

*NikkiBell* said:
			
		

> That is what I'm hoping for.



Toys r us emails reciepts also. Are you signed up to receive them?? You coukd use that one to return .


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I was able to return my Wii Starter Pack without issue. They looked the receipt up via my rewards card. I then found a fantastic deal on a PS3 bundle with three games including Lego Harry Potter! Woot! I was also able to reserve Woody, Jack Skellington, and the Toy Story Play Set at Game Stop. 

What a difference between the Wii and PS3 version of Infinity. I am so glad that I switched!!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Guess what comes out 11/26?


----------



## basketlacey

My son got DI yesterday for his bday (xbox).  So far he likes it.  I watched some last night (he was doing the tutorials) but didn't play.  I'm not really a gamer but I think I might like to play this with him!

I didn't see much in the way of deals right now for the add on pieces.  TRU has the discs 2/$6 and the single characters 2/$20.  Is there anything better than either of these?


----------



## LionKingRules84

Well I broke down and bought the starter set for Xbox yesterday and the Lone Ranger playset with it. If I enjoy what I have I'll consider getting more figures but since it's just me playing I'll be fine with this for now. I also bought one power disk pack and got the shield(don't know the cars character on it) and Cinderella's carriage. I also got the pirates booty with the starter set(not sure if everyone gets that or if it's random for each starter set). 

Anyone know how the Cars playset is? Is it it just racing or are there other things you do in it? Also with individual characters if you don't have playsets for them can you only use them in the toy box and that's it? Just wondering since I want to pre-order Jack Skellington but if there is no 'Nightmare before christmas' world to play him in that seems a bit upsetting to me. Granted if I can build one though that would be cool!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

basketlacey said:


> My son got DI yesterday for his bday (xbox).  So far he likes it.  I watched some last night (he was doing the tutorials) but didn't play.  I'm not really a gamer but I think I might like to play this with him!
> 
> I didn't see much in the way of deals right now for the add on pieces.  TRU has the discs 2/$6 and the single characters 2/$20.  Is there anything better than either of these?



Not that I know of. TRU will be having that sale through Saturday, and I believe there is a coupon floating around as well. I may have posted it previously?



LionKingRules84 said:


> Well I broke down and bought the starter set for Xbox yesterday and the Lone Ranger playset with it. If I enjoy what I have I'll consider getting more figures but since it's just me playing I'll be fine with this for now. I also bought one power disk pack and got the shield(don't know the cars character on it) and Cinderella's carriage. I also got the pirates booty with the starter set(not sure if everyone gets that or if it's random for each starter set).
> 
> Anyone know how the Cars playset is? Is it it just racing or are there other things you do in it? Also with individual characters if you don't have playsets for them can you only use them in the toy box and that's it? Just wondering since I want to pre-order Jack Skellington but if there is no 'Nightmare before christmas' world to play him in that seems a bit upsetting to me. Granted if I can build one though that would be cool!



I have the Cars set and love it! It has a variety of missions including some racing, doing stunts, etc.  I'm actually surprised I like it so much being that those aren't normally my types of games. 

Jack will only work in the Toy Box as will a few others set for release. Toy Story characters will be usable in the new play set coming out in October.


----------



## SugarSpice

Okay. So hoping you all can help me. I kind of have a general question. We currently have a Wii and ***gasp*** a PS2! I have three boys that I only let play video games one day a week. Seeing as the Wii DI is so horrible we are considering buying a new game system then getting DI for them for Christmas. What would you all recommend? Ps3? Ps4? Xbox 360? Xbox one? What would be good for casual family gamers. What other features are available on them - Netflix, bluray, backwards compatible. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## WDW Crawl

SugarSpice said:


> Okay. So hoping you all can help me. I kind of have a general question. We currently have a Wii and ***gasp*** a PS2! I have three boys that I only let play video games one day a week. Seeing as the Wii DI is so horrible we are considering buying a new game system then getting DI for them for Christmas. What would you all recommend? Ps3? Ps4? Xbox 360? Xbox one? What would be good for casual family gamers. What other features are available on them - Netflix, bluray, backwards compatible. Thank you so much for your help!



PS3, has everything you listed and some great titles. Plus online is not a paid feature.


----------



## Mike2023

SugarSpice said:


> Okay. So hoping you all can help me. I kind of have a general question. We currently have a Wii and ***gasp*** a PS2! I have three boys that I only let play video games one day a week. Seeing as the Wii DI is so horrible we are considering buying a new game system then getting DI for them for Christmas. What would you all recommend? Ps3? Ps4? Xbox 360? Xbox one? What would be good for casual family gamers. What other features are available on them - Netflix, bluray, backwards compatible. Thank you so much for your help!



None of the units available today are backwards compatible, other then the Wii U that you left off your list.  Only unit on your list that does not have a bluray player is the xbox 360.  All units will support netflix but the xbox units will require an xbox live subscription on top of your netflix subscription.

All in all I think a ps3 would be a great choice for what you're looking for.  Don't let anyone tell you one unit is out right better then the other (ps3,360).  Both units are good, some features may benefit you more then others. 

Its to early to really compare the ps4 or the xbox one.  Need to get some time with then first.


----------



## wilkeliza

SugarSpice said:


> Okay. So hoping you all can help me. I kind of have a general question. We currently have a Wii and ***gasp*** a PS2! I have three boys that I only let play video games one day a week. Seeing as the Wii DI is so horrible we are considering buying a new game system then getting DI for them for Christmas. What would you all recommend? Ps3? Ps4? Xbox 360? Xbox one? What would be good for casual family gamers. What other features are available on them - Netflix, bluray, backwards compatible. Thank you so much for your help!



Looks like I would say PS3. It has Netflix, is a Bluray player, it has games for all levels and getting online with it doesn't cost any extra. Now if you are willing to shell out for PS4 or Xbox one especially at Christmas maybe one of those will be better buy if you were going out an buying it today PS3 is a good system for not too intense gamers.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

SugarSpice said:


> Okay. So hoping you all can help me. I kind of have a general question. We currently have a Wii and ***gasp*** a PS2! I have three boys that I only let play video games one day a week. Seeing as the Wii DI is so horrible we are considering buying a new game system then getting DI for them for Christmas. What would you all recommend? Ps3? Ps4? Xbox 360? Xbox one? What would be good for casual family gamers. What other features are available on them - Netflix, bluray, backwards compatible. Thank you so much for your help!



Being a mom I waited to weight in.. 

I would go with ps3 or xbox360(which we just got) 
Both of these will have most of the kinks work out...  And should be easy to find answers to, should something go wrong
 ( Also This way no disappoints with a new/untested system) 

If you get ps3 or xbox360  games will be cheaper then the newest systems as well.

 Right before or shortly after the ps4 and Xbox one come out.. You should see some GREAT deals on the other systems.. 
My parents got us the xbox360 through toysrus.. It had the wireless contorller, kinect, and 2 games (adventures and disneyland). For $199.99 


<<<<<<Review for the xbox360>>>>>>>>
We have never had a play station, so can't compare..

But the main reason my parents got the Xbox was to play games online with my daughter.. But also they wanted her to have kine
She uses her body as the remote, so there is no risk on remotes hitting the TV.. And she gets LOTS of exercise 
We live in the northeast, were we get Lots of snow.. So they hope this can keep her busy during those long snow storms.. 
Kinect is normally a add on (find a good bundle pack with it, if its something you want) 

Also There are lots of games for the xbox360..  There are TONS for younger kids as well.. And at GameStop they are cheap (4.50 for disney meet the Robinson) (14.99for Disney kinect rush at target)(wall-e 8.99 GameStop) 

These were 3 we got this weekend and even I was playing them today! 

Hope this helps..


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I bought a PS3 the other day to avoid Wii issues and  very happy with my purchase. Game Stop currently has a bundle for $249.99. It includes the console and three great games!


----------



## rotlex

I am SO interesting in Infinity but am really getting hung up on buying it now with the next gen consoles out by Christmas.  I own the big 3 now, PS3, Xbox 360 and a Wii, but will be getting a PS4 for sure.  (Just think it offers me the most for the money).

I hate like anything to get involved with Infinity right now only to have to buy it again and start over once moving to the PS4.

What a dilemma!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

rotlex said:


> I am SO interesting in Infinity but am really getting hung up on buying it now with the next gen consoles out by Christmas.  I own the big 3 now, PS3, Xbox 360 and a Wii, but will be getting a PS4 for sure.  (Just think it offers me the most for the money).
> 
> I hate like anything to get involved with Infinity right now only to have to buy it again and start over once moving to the PS4.
> 
> What a dilemma!



Infinity currently doesn't have a PS4 version. If I had to guess, I'd say they won't until Disney Infinity 2 comes out next year.


----------



## rotlex

*NikkiBell* said:


> Infinity currently doesn't have a PS4 version. If I had to guess, I'd say they won't until Disney Infinity 2 comes out next year.



Yeah, I realized, that, but I've read on a number of gaming sites it will most likely come sooner than later, even if a version 2. It looks very cool though, and I might just have to pick it up anyway.

I'm running into the same dilemma with Diablo III.  PS3 version is out NOW, but the PS4 version will be out early next year.  I hate console replacement time, LOL.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I thought I'd put a list together with things related to upcoming releases/events. Here you go:

Toys R Us Official Trading Event - 9/7 12-2 pm

Power Disc Pack - Series 2 Toys R Us Exclusive - 9/7

Jack Skellington Release (Toy Box Only Figure) - 10/1 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)

Woody Release  - 10/1 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)

Toy Story Play Set - 10/22 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)

Wreck It Ralph - 11/22 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)


Frozen Toy Box Set - 11/26

Power Disc Pack Series 2 - 11/26

Ralph, Venellope Von Schweetz, & Rapunzel (Toy Box Only Figures) - RUMORED for Oct or Nov, 2013

Girl Power Pack (Rapunzel, Venellope Von Schweetz, & Violet (Toy Box Only Figures) - 12/10

Sorcerer Mickey Figure (Toy Box Only Figure) - 12/31


Note: You can already pre-order Woody, Jack Skellington, and the Toy Story Play Set at Game Stop. Walmart also has a pre-order for Woody.


ETA: I just saw this on Facebook and thought I'd share being that it is about Saturday's event at TRU. Disappointing...



> "Coupons for event participants only. Event intended for children, ages 6-up. Parental supervision required at all times. All giveaways and event materials available while supplies last and distributed to participating children only. Limit one per child. Quantities limited; no rain checks."
> 
> From this we can surmise that:
> 
> - The coupon sheet that was leaked prior to this event will only be valid during and after the event, and not prior. Chances are if you bring a printed copy with you are store opening they will not honor it.
> 
> - All of us without children will be hard pressed to get a trick-or-treat bag, and anything else that is given away at the event.
> 
> Now, certain stores might not follow these guidelines, but since they are spelled out in the event details, most probably will. If you are an adult (like me) who was hoping to get some swag on Saturday, you might want to reconsider your plans.
> 
> *That's still doesn't negate the fact that the TRON User Control circle Power Disc will be released at TRU on Saturday. At least that is something we can look forward to.*


----------



## disney david

*NikkiBell* said:


> I thought I'd put a list together with things related to upcoming releases/events. Here you go:
> 
> Toys R Us Official Trading Event - 9/7 12-2 pm
> 
> Power Disc Pack - Series 2 Toys R Us Exclusive - 9/7
> 
> Jack Skellington Release (Toy Box Only Figure) - 10/1 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)
> 
> Woody Release (Toy Box Only Figure) - 10/1 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)
> 
> Toy Story Play Set - 10/22 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)
> 
> Frozen Toy Box Set - 11/26
> 
> Power Disc Pack Series 2 - 11/26
> 
> Ralph, Venellope Von Schweetz, & Rapunzel (Toy Box Only Figures) - RUMORED for Oct or Nov, 2013
> 
> Girl Power Pack (Rapunzel, Venellope Von Schweetz, & Violet (Toy Box Only Figures) - 12/10
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey Figure (Toy Box Only Figure) - 12/31
> 
> Note: You can already pre-order Woody, Jack Skellington, and the Toy Story Play Set at Game Stop. Walmart also has a pre-order for Woody.
> 
> ETA: I just saw this on Facebook and thought I'd share being that it is about Saturday's event at TRU. Disappointing...



Thanks Nikki 


Who else thinks they should done buzz and woody in the game set and have Jessie and bulls eye as seperate figures. I hope amazon get these because I have credit and I have their credit card but may have to break down and order them from else where.


It would be cool if they made a game like Xbox had with Disneyland but it be both parks and you be able to use any figure that dose not have a game already. Like jack skeleton and others it go nicely with soccer Mickey and chip and dale I am sure they will get their own game.


----------



## MightyGitis

disney david said:


> Thanks Nikki
> 
> Who else thinks they should done buzz and woody in the game set and have Jessie and bulls eye as seperate figures. I hope amazon get these because I have credit and I have their credit card but may have to break down and order them from else where.



They knew we would be less likely to but Jessie separately. So they packaged her with the set.


----------



## disney david

MightyGitis said:


> They knew we would be less likely to but Jessie separately. So they packaged her with the set.



Your right but still think people would of bought Jessie if you also came out with bulls eye. I guess it like they did with cars when they should of put lighting McQueen with mater but didn't.


----------



## WDW Crawl

I don't think that makes sense if Woody is toy box only since the Toy Story set is coming. Should work I'd think there. 

Also, the lack of news on further playsets kinda bugs me and I hope TS isn't it until Infinity 2.  If that is the case, I might consider selling off everything in one lump sale as I've beaten most everything.


----------



## MightyGitis

WDW Crawl said:


> I don't think that makes sense if Woody is toy box only since the Toy Story set is coming. Should work I'd think there.
> 
> Also, the lack of news on further playsets kinda bugs me and I hope TS isn't it until Infinity 2.  If that is the case, I might consider selling off everything in one lump sale as I've beaten most everything.



Woody is not Toy Box only.


----------



## LionKingRules84

From what I understand the figures and base along with the power disks will always work no matter the system so really all you would have to do is buy a new game not new figures. I also have a feeling that series one stuff will eventually be impossible to find once the new systems and new game come out most likely next year which is why I'm jumping on now. I 'assume' that the current figures will work with the new game and new systems but will be hardto find. 

Of course it is upsetting to think that if I create anything in the toy box or my leveled up characters won't work with the new game but Disney mentioned a cloud upload service but I have no idea the details for that or how it will work it's just what I heard reading up on the game before buying it. 

I'm hoping there is a reward for those of us buying into it now rather than waiting till the next gen consoles. Microsoft has recently stated they are going to keep supporting the Xbox 360 for another 3 years before phasing it out so we have that long before we will be pressured into a new system.


----------



## WDW Crawl

MightyGitis said:


> Woody is not Toy Box only.



I didn't think so, but was going by Nikkibell's post


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WDW Crawl said:


> I didn't think so, but was going by Nikkibell's post



Oops, I just saw my mistake. All is fixed.


----------



## MightyGitis

LionKingRules84 said:


> From what I understand the figures and base along with the power disks will always work no matter the system so really all you would have to do is buy a new game not new figures. I also have a feeling that series one stuff will eventually be impossible to find once the new systems and new game come out most likely next year which is why I'm jumping on now. I 'assume' that the current figures will work with the new game and new systems but will be hardto find.
> 
> Of course it is upsetting to think that if I create anything in the toy box or my leveled up characters won't work with the new game but Disney mentioned a cloud upload service but I have no idea the details for that or how it will work it's just what I heard reading up on the game before buying it.
> 
> I'm hoping there is a reward for those of us buying into it now rather than waiting till the next gen consoles. Microsoft has recently stated they are going to keep supporting the Xbox 360 for another 3 years before phasing it out so we have that long before we will be pressured into a new system.



Developers discussed that all figures will be forward and backward compatible. DI1 figures will work on DI2 and DI2 characters are supposed to work in Toy Box on DI1.


----------



## jacksmomma

Does anyone know if all the series 2 power discs will be out beginning tomorrow or just the TRU exclusive packs?


----------



## disney david

jacksmomma said:


> Does anyone know if all the series 2 power discs will be out beginning tomorrow or just the TRU exclusive packs?



No just the tru exclusive pack and they all should have the same special disk so no real need to buy more then one of those. Of course unless you want to buy more then one you can.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jacksmomma said:


> Does anyone know if all the series 2 power discs will be out beginning tomorrow or just the TRU exclusive packs?



Wave 2 isn't expect to go out until 11/26. Only the second TRU exclusive disc will be available tomorrow (in a TRU exclusive pack). Here's a list of upcoming release dates: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49481810&postcount=296

And for those looking to do some DI shopping, here are a few coupons that are valid for TOMORROW ONLY:

http://larryfire.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/disney-infinity-tru-coupons.jpg


----------



## WDW Crawl

*NikkiBell* said:


> Wave 2 isn't expect to go out until 11/26. Only the second TRU exclusive disc will be available tomorrow (in a TRU exclusive pack). Here's a list of upcoming release dates: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49481810&postcount=296
> 
> And for those looking to do some DI shopping, here are a few coupons that are valid for TOMORROW ONLY:
> 
> http://larryfire.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/disney-infinity-tru-coupons.jpg



Wonder if they count the figures as accessories for that 40% off.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WDW Crawl said:


> Wonder if they count the figures as accessories for that 40% off.



They should because the previous sale was Buy One, Get One 50% off (accessories) and the figures were included. I think I may get Dash.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I spoke to the manager here in Melbourne and over in Orlando this seems to be just an open trading event.    You can possibly get the Tron in a "blind" pack.    I may skip this one.   We have all the characters just missing a few disc's


----------



## jacksmomma

At TRU now.  Ours counted the guide book as an accessory for 40% off.  Yay!  The blind packs were handed out by a store manager and they were 1 per child.  It contains a Tron exclusive disc and a second disc from wave 1.


----------



## WDW Crawl

Standing at Toys R Us now. Got one of the last two Tron packs, leaving one for someone else. Thinking about grabbing some figures or other disks.


----------



## swimchick1984

My store did not have the packs out yet, so they went to the back and got one for me . The event here is during nap time so will not be able to attend.


----------



## WDW Crawl

I ended up getting the Crystal Cars figure with the 40% off coupon. They had trouble saying it wasn't working and I showed them Facebook and how others are using it, so a manager came over to change it.  Still kinda debating continuing on with trying to collect everything & considering a lump sale of everything on ebay or something.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

At TRU now. Nobody else is here to trade with.


----------



## disney david

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> At TRU now. Nobody else is here to trade with.



We do virtual trading  for Tom bell I guess Disneyland fans are not what their cracked up to be. I am sure their disney world fans in Orlando trading mad having fun.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> At TRU now. Nobody else is here to trade with.



We have the entire power disc collection!!!


----------



## disney david

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> We have the entire power disc collection!!!




How many disk do you have to qualify to say you have the complete set.


----------



## jacksmomma

*NikkiBell* said:


> I thought I'd put a list together with things related to upcoming releases/events. Here you go:
> 
> Toys R Us Official Trading Event - 9/7 12-2 pm
> 
> Power Disc Pack - Series 2 Toys R Us Exclusive - 9/7
> 
> Jack Skellington Release (Toy Box Only Figure) - 10/1 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)
> 
> Woody Release  - 10/1 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)
> 
> Toy Story Play Set - 10/22 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)
> 
> Frozen Toy Box Set - 11/26
> 
> Power Disc Pack Series 2 - 11/26
> 
> Ralph, Venellope Von Schweetz, & Rapunzel (Toy Box Only Figures) - RUMORED for Oct or Nov, 2013
> 
> Girl Power Pack (Rapunzel, Venellope Von Schweetz, & Violet (Toy Box Only Figures) - 12/10
> 
> Sorcerer Mickey Figure (Toy Box Only Figure) - 12/31
> 
> 
> Note: You can already pre-order Woody, Jack Skellington, and the Toy Story Play Set at Game Stop. Walmart also has a pre-order for Woody.
> 
> 
> ETA: I just saw this on Facebook and thought I'd share being that it is about Saturday's event at TRU. Disappointing...



Thanks Nikki!  DS now has his DI calendar to count down to the next releases.  

Also, thanks for the tip on the PS3.  Is it bad that we bought it just for DI?!  We returned the Wii version and the PS3 version is SO much better.  I am amazed!  Going to be spending the day at home tomorrow!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I spoke to the manager here in Melbourne and over in Orlando this seems to be just an open trading event.    You can possibly get the Tron in a "blind" pack.    I may skip this one.   We have all the characters just missing a few disc's



The second TRU exclusive gold pack was sold today starting at store opening. It contained the Tron disc and one other disc from Wave 1. 



ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> We have the entire power disc collection!!!



 You get a break until 11/26 when Wave 2 is out! 



jacksmomma said:


> Thanks Nikki!  DS now has his DI calendar to count down to the next releases.
> 
> Also, thanks for the tip on the PS3.  Is it bad that we bought it just for DI?!  We returned the Wii version and the PS3 version is SO much better.  I am amazed!  Going to be spending the day at home tomorrow!



 Love the calendar idea! I've been thinking of doing that myself. lol 

I switched my Wii version for the PS3 and am so happy I did!


----------



## MightyGitis

I did all my trading via mail with people from the DisneyInfinityFans.com message board and had a great time with it. Now I have some Disney pen pals! 

I have not gotten a single TRU exclusive item and I'm not sure I will. I like the discs but Mikes car wasn't important to me and I never even saw Tron. I have every other discs except the three rares which I will likely buy on ebay if I can't get anyone to trade for em.


----------



## WDW Crawl

I've completely emptied the toy vault. With all of the extra spins from leveling up, I'm curious what's to come for the purpose of those.  Anyone else emptied the vault?


----------



## TLPM

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> At TRU now. Nobody else is here to trade with.



My daughters and I went to our TRU and there was also no one to trade with, we got there about 12:15. It was disappointing.

 I have extra of Cinderellas coach, Alice terrain, Dumbo, Mulans horse, and  Nemo terrain. 

Need: chrome damage, stitch blaster, astro blaster, Alice sky, sugar rush sky and elephant Abu. If anyone wants to trade...


----------



## basketlacey

TLPM said:


> My daughters and I went to our TRU and there was also no one to trade with, we got there about 12:15. It was disappointing.
> 
> I have extra of Cinderellas coach, Alice terrain, Dumbo, Mulans horse, and  Nemo terrain.
> 
> Need: chrome damage, stitch blaster, astro blaster, Alice sky, sugar rush sky and elephant Abu. If anyone wants to trade...



I'll trade!  We need Dumbo. I have extras of Alice sky.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Heads up! Ralph from Wreck it Ralph is coming out 11/22 and on ore-order at best buy now.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Updated List of Happenings:


I thought I'd put a list together with things related to upcoming releases/events. Here you go:

Toys R Us Official Trading Event - 9/7 12-2 pm

Power Disc Pack - Series 2 Toys R Us Exclusive - 9/7

Jack Skellington Release (Toy Box Only Figure) - 10/1 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)

Woody Release  - 10/1 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)

Toy Story Play Set - 10/22 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)

Wreck It Ralph - 11/22 (Pre-Orders Being Taken)


Frozen Toy Box Set - 11/26

Power Disc Pack Series 2 - 11/26

 Venellope Von Schweetz, & Rapunzel (Toy Box Only Figures) - RUMORED for Oct or Nov, 2013

Girl Power Pack (Rapunzel, Venellope Von Schweetz, & Violet (Toy Box Only Figures) - 12/10

Sorcerer Mickey Figure (Toy Box Only Figure) - 12/31


Note: You can already pre-order Woody, Jack Skellington, and the Toy Story Play Set at Game Stop. Walmart also has a pre-order for Woody.


----------



## MightyGitis

^ I thought Jack Skellington was 10/5?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

MightyGitis said:


> ^ I thought Jack Skellington was 10/5?



I believe it is available at Game Stop on the 1st and everywhere else on the 5th.


----------



## MarkC71

Does anyone have any thoughts about which system is optimal for playing Disney Infinity? We are thinking about taking the plunge and either buying a Playstation 3 or Xbox 360.  My understanding is that Playstation and Xbox are both coming out with new versions for Christmas, but  we will stick to the current versions.  Do I need to worry about getting a Kinect for an Xbox 360 for this game?


----------



## disneyfreakliveshere

MarkC71 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about which system is optimal for playing Disney Infinity? We are thinking about taking the plunge and either buying a Playstation 3 or Xbox 360.  My understanding is that Playstation and Xbox are both coming out with new versions for Christmas, but  we will stick to the current versions.  Do I need to worry about getting a Kinect for an Xbox 360 for this game?



We have the Xbox360 version and my kids love it. To answer your question you do not need the Kinect to play this game. We have a ps3 but usually don't buy games for it unless the xbox versions are sold out, so I cannot comment not how the Disney Infinity plays on it. This is a must buy game, although trying to get a full set of power disks can be expensive, unless you can find people to trade with. We do not have the same trading events that they do in the U.S.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

MarkC71 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about which system is optimal for playing Disney Infinity? We are thinking about taking the plunge and either buying a Playstation 3 or Xbox 360.  My understanding is that Playstation and Xbox are both coming out with new versions for Christmas, but  we will stick to the current versions.  Do I need to worry about getting a Kinect for an Xbox 360 for this game?



I originally had the Wii version of DI and quickly brought it back, bought a PS3, and got that version. I am SO glad that I did. Things are VERY different including how much of a playset there is for each theme, the graphics are incredible, and the game play is much, much smoother. Game Stop has an excellent deal where you can get a PS3 bundle with three games that are kid-friendly (Lego Harry Potter, etc.) for $269. That's what I bought and am totally satisfied.


----------



## disney david

Heads up if anyone has not gotten  Disney infinity yet pr got it within the last two weeks at target. but they are having it in  sale for 59.99. Not sure if all the stores will but most offer price match.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

New TRU exclusive figures! I'm not a fan of any of them except for Buzz; the others look strange to me. It could very well be the picture quality. 

October is a big month for releases. What is everyone getting?



> October 2013
> 10/1/13 - Woody (Wal-Mart Early Preorder)
> 10/5/13 - Jack Skellington (Gamestop Early Release 10/5-10/28)
> 10/5/13 - Disney Infinity Strategy Guide w/ Jack Skellington cover (Gamestop Exclusive)
> 10/11/13 - Crystal Series: Sully (Toys R Us Exclusive)
> 10/11/13 - Crystal Series: Mr. Incredible (Toys R Us Exclusive)
> 10/15/13 - Disney Infinity: Infinite Possibilities Book
> 10/22/13 - Toy Story Playset (Includes Buzz Lightyear, Jessie & Playset Token)
> 10/29/13 - Jack Skellington (Wide Release)


----------



## disney david

*NikkiBell* said:


> New TRU exclusive figures! I'm not a fan of any of them except for Buzz; the others look strange to me. It could very well be the picture quality.
> 
> October is a big month for releases. What is everyone getting?



Thanks for keeping is updated all the time do you now if me incredible and auklet do anything different then their regular figures. Or will it just be that they are crystal.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

disney david said:


> Thanks for keeping is updated all the time do you now if me incredible and auklet do anything different then their regular figures. Or will it just be that they are crystal.



It's been said that they have slightly different abilities inside the game. I haven't noticed too much with Crystal McQueen though.


----------



## disney david

*NikkiBell* said:


> It's been said that they have slightly different abilities inside the game. I haven't noticed too much with Crystal McQueen though.



Thanks haven't tried my McQueen keeping it closed in hopes one day it be worth some money.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Check this out!!! 






http://www.ebgames.com/collectibles...-display-case-gamestop-exclusive/111464#media


----------



## disney david

*NikkiBell* said:


> Check this out!!!
> 
> http://www.ebgames.com/collectibles/toys/disney-infinity-jack-skellington-special-edition-figure-display-case-gamestop-exclusive/111464#media



This is cool their doing it for figures that don't have a game and know people would display it.


----------



## Riverhill

I am not a gamer. I get bored easily and have never found the controls easy to work. 

This being said my DS bought Disney Infinity while at WDW for PS3.  I Love it!!!  

 Not only do I enjoy playing, I don't even mind watching him play for what seems like hours. The visuals are wonderful and the music happily familiar.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Vanellope is on pre-order at Target for an early release!!! 

http://www.target.com/p/disney-infinity-wreck-it-ralph-vanellope/-/A-14881750

AND...a new Series 2 disc album is up for pre-order....it comes with ALL OF THE DISCS! 

http://www.target.com/p/disney-infi...A-14881751#prodSlot=medium_3_12&term=infinity


----------



## DisneyKentucky

I am slow playing and releasing the figures to my DD as we go. I guess with a 4 year old it's easier. She's not so great at the controls but, that's where I (Dad) can help. Honestly, I'm not holding Jack Skellington. We're doing MNSSHP and I want her to "like" Jack for the meet and greet.

I've already pre-ordered the Toy Story games but, I still have Mike (Monsters), Dash, Violet and The Cars Playset set for Christmas. Now, Ralph will be out?


With the dolls, dresses, Disney Infinity playsets and our 2 weeks in Nov. at DW this will be a Disney Christmas indeed. I need to buy stock.


----------



## krayzie

*NikkiBell* said:


> AND...a new Series 2 disc album is up for pre-order....it comes with ALL OF THE DISCS!



The series 2 disc collection is a good idea. Too bad I can't bring myself to pay $60...


----------



## *NikkiBell*

krayzie said:


> The series 2 disc collection is a good idea. Too bad I can't bring myself to pay $60...



How much have you spent on the mystery packs trying to get the discs you wanted though? This is cheaper even with sales.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

*NikkiBell* said:


> How much have you spent on the mystery packs trying to get the discs you wanted though? This is cheaper even with sales.



I think it's cheaper but, I was kinda hoping they didn't do this and made it more of a trading hobby. Still, Lord knows I can only have so many Rapunzel before it gets old.


----------



## LionKingRules84

Unless my math is wrong:

$60 = $3 per disc

Toys r us was offering the blind packs for 2 for $6, each blind pack has 2 disks so for that deal each disk costs $1.50. If you buy the blind packs retail which is $5 for 2 disks that's about $2.50 per disk. 

So technically it's cheaper to buy the blind packs on sale and trade whatever doubles you have since when you trade your disk you just trade one for another it doesn't change cost for you that way unless you buy an individual disk from someone. 

It's not really 'cheaper' unless you are constantly buying the blind packs to get them all. I think it's better and cheaper to trade but if that's not your thing buying them all out right would work and end up being cheaper and easier in the long run. 

Considering I haven't played much and haven't touched the toy box yet I'm not really into buying all of them out right like that. It's actually easier to just buy the blind packs till I have what I want, trade or buy the disks I want. I really don't need all of them because I doubt I will use all of them. 

Speaking of which I currently have two disks that are duplicates:
Carl's cane and Cinderella's coach. I'm willing to trade for anything I don't already have which I'll list:

Carl's cane
Cinderella's coach
Mickey's car
Kahn Mulan's horse
Rapunzel's birthday sky
Tugley Wood (alice in wonderland)
Marlin's Reef (Finding nemo)
Chrome Armor Shield
Pieces of Eight aka Pirate booty(Jack Sparrow)

The discs I want the most that I don't already have are actually Stitch's Blaster and Bolt's Super Strength.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

LionKingRules84 said:


> Unless my math is wrong:
> 
> $60 = $3 per disc
> 
> Toys r us was offering the blind packs for 2 for $6, each blind pack has 2 disks so for that deal each disk costs $1.50. If you buy the blind packs retail which is $5 for 2 disks that's about $2.50 per disk.
> 
> So technically it's cheaper to buy the blind packs on sale and trade whatever doubles you have since when you trade your disk you just trade one for another it doesn't change cost for you that way unless you buy an individual disk from someone.
> 
> It's not really 'cheaper' unless you are constantly buying the blind packs to get them all. I think it's better and cheaper to trade but if that's not your thing buying them all out right would work and end up being cheaper and easier in the long run.
> 
> Considering I haven't played much and haven't touched the toy box yet I'm not really into buying all of them out right like that. It's actually easier to just buy the blind packs till I have what I want, trade or buy the disks I want. I really don't need all of them because I doubt I will use all of them.
> 
> Speaking of which I currently have two disks that are duplicates:
> Carl's cane and Cinderella's coach. I'm willing to trade for anything I don't already have which I'll list:
> 
> Carl's cane
> Cinderella's coach
> Mickey's car
> Kahn Mulan's horse
> Rapunzel's birthday sky
> Tugley Wood (alice in wonderland)
> Marlin's Reef (Finding nemo)
> Chrome Armor Shield
> Pieces of Eight aka Pirate booty(Jack Sparrow)
> 
> The discs I want the most that I don't already have are actually Stitch's Blaster and Bolt's Super Strength.



That is how I was thinking about it myself at first, but after what happened with the Wave 1 discs, it has me thinking differently. So many of us took advantage of the TRU B1G1 50% off sale only to get hooked and continue buying (even when the sale was over) to get all of the discs. Couple that with how difficult it is to get each and every disc to complete the collection and the price goes up. For me, the price tag of the Wave 2 album and disc set is tough to swallow, but sounds like it is definitely cheaper in the long run.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'm off to GameStop to pick up my Jack Skellington figure. Anyone else?

http://youtu.be/8TJzasFzY28

Happy Disney Infinity Day!


----------



## pigletto

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'm off to GameStop to pick up my Jack Skellington figure. Anyone else?
> 
> http://youtu.be/8TJzasFzY28
> 
> Happy Disney Infinity Day!



I bought Jack on EBGames (Canadian version of GameStop) on Tuesday.  The game is a Christmas gift though so I don't get to see anything for a few more months!


----------



## DisneyKentucky

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'm off to GameStop to pick up my Jack Skellington figure. Anyone else?
> 
> http://youtu.be/8TJzasFzY28
> 
> Happy Disney Infinity Day!



Yep. Just picked it up. I'm slow on getting really into the game (although I've got many of the sets upstairs in a closet for Daughter's Christmas) so, excuse the dumb question but how do I download the worlds created by others. I just don't have time to create my own personal Halloweentown.


----------



## tinkerhon

Walmart Woody at door today --- LOVE, LOVE, LOVE !!!


----------



## Vickmeys

tinkerhon said:


> Walmart Woody at door today --- LOVE, LOVE, LOVE !!!



Yep, me too!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DisneyKentucky said:


> Yep. Just picked it up. I'm slow on getting really into the game (although I've got many of the sets upstairs in a closet for Daughter's Christmas) so, excuse the dumb question but how do I download the worlds created by others. I just don't have time to create my own personal Halloweentown.



Not a dumb question at all! I had to figure it out myself. What console are you using? They can't be downloaded on the Wii or DS. If you have an XBox or PS3 though, there is an option when you start the game to access toy boxes. I'm pretty sure it is when you select whether you want to play in Monsters U, Incredibles, etc. Once you click that, pick the shared Disney toy boxes and you can download from there. I hope this helps! They're great fun!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Another update....



> Toys R Us officially announced on their Facebook page that the US Release of Infinite Crystal Series Sulley and Mr. Incredible will be next Sunday, October 13th. This is two days after they are released in Canada.
> 
> Also confirmed is the release of the third Gold Pack Power Disc for the 13th.... Emperor Zurg's Wrath.








I'm not a fan of the crystal Mr. Incredible. It looks strange to me because of  the combo of crystal and color. I do like crystal Sulley though.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

*NikkiBell* said:


> Not a dumb question at all! I had to figure it out myself. What console are you using? They can't be downloaded on the Wii or DS. If you have an XBox or PS3 though, there is an option when you start the game to access toy boxes. I'm pretty sure it is when you select whether you want to play in Monsters U, Incredibles, etc. Once you click that, pick the shared Disney toy boxes and you can download from there. I hope this helps! They're great fun!



SWEET! I'm using PS3. 

Honestly, I'm really digging Jack Skellington. Something about fire bombing things with Pumpkin Heads and picking on a 'little person' Gaston.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Just got off of the phone with my local Toys R Us to confirm when the new DI stuff will be released. There's a midnight release event for Skylanders stuff, so I was curious if DI would be out then too. The manager told me not until 8 am. 

Here's an early "Happy Disney Infinity Day" shout out to you all!


----------



## WDW Crawl

Might wanna check out the walmart website and do a "in store pick up" on the PS3 version of the starter pack. It is $12.96 right now.  Yes you read that correctly.  If it doesn't work for your store try another zipcode that says it has it, then see if you can change it during checkout.

Edit: this deal may be dead.


----------



## MarkC71

If anyone has a membership to Sam's Club I discovered last weekend that they have the cheapest regular prices around for Disney Infinity figures and playsets.  I just bought the brand new Woody figure for $10, and the Cars Playset was $30, the other three packs were  around $26.  I think the catch is that you have to buy them at your club, if you order them off the website they are more expensive.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Happy Disney Infinity Day! Guess what is out today?


----------



## LilyWDW

*NikkiBell* said:


> Happy Disney Infinity Day! Guess what is out today?



Got mine at Toys R Us... who did not have then on the shelf yet when I got there about 1PM. Luckily there was an awesome employee who went and grabbed some from the back for a few of us.


----------



## ukwildcat

Is anyone willing to trade a disc?

I have a duplicate Alice in Wonderland disc. I'm willing to trade for any disc that isn't one of the following:

Rapunzel
Wreck It Ralph
Alice in Wonderland
Jack Sparrow

Private message me with details if interested. Thanks so much.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Lots coming up for Infinity fans! 

GameStop has an AWESOME sale for character figures. They'll be buy one, get one free!

Here's what is up for this month:




> 11/3/13 - Race to Space Pack (Lightning McQueen Crystal Series and Buzz Lightyear Crystal Series w/ CHROM Damage Increaser and Zurg Damage Increaser Power Disc) (Toys R' Us Exclusive)
> 11/3/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Scrooge McDuck #1 Dime(Toys R' Us Exclusive)
> 11/10/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Captain Hook's Ship(Toys R' Us Exclusive)
> 11/15/13 - Special Edition Silver Power Disc Capsule w/ three Series 2 Power Disc Packs (Best Buy Exclusive)
> 11/15/13 - Rapunzel (Walmart)
> 11/17/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Tron Sky (Toys R' Us Exclusive)
> 11/19/13 - Series 2 Red Power Disc Album with Complete Series 2 Power Disc Set (Target Exclusive)
> 11/22/13 - Wreck-It-Ralph (Best Buy Exclusive through 2013)
> 11/24/13 - Vanellope (Target Exclusive through 2013)
> 11/26/13 - Power Discs Series 2
> 11/26/13 - Power Discs Series 2 Album
> 11/26/13 - Frozen Toy Box Pack (Includes Anna and Elsa figures w/Frozen Sky and Terrain Power Discs)
> TBA - Elsa Individual Figure
> TBA - Anna Individual Figure


----------



## HubbDave

Probably mentioned at some point, but our local Walmart no longer sells discs


----------



## *NikkiBell*

HubbDave said:


> Probably mentioned at some point, but our local Walmart no longer sells discs



Are you sure they weren't out? I know that mine does not carry large quanities (two boxes usually). The discs are advertised in their Black Friday ads as being on sale.


----------



## HubbDave

*NikkiBell* said:


> Are you sure they weren't out? I know that mine does not carry large quanities (two boxes usually). The discs are advertised in their Black Friday ads as being on sale.


I asked a couple of employees who said they were done.  No tags or hooks

I think they were former Disney bus drivers


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I discovered some HOT NEWS tonight, DI fans!!!! Everyone has been disappointed that the Crystal Buzz figure is only available in the two pack with Crystal Lightning McQueen. Well, guess what I just found!






It's being sold in France right now, so there's a pretty good chance the U.S. version will be sold in the future. Woohoo!


----------



## DaleNChip2304

It is fun, i have a 4 year old who loves this and so do I.  *Remember to place your Magic Band on the player 2 spot for a surprise toy!!!!*


----------



## kate2961

*NikkiBell* said:


> Lots coming up for Infinity fans!
> 
> GameStop has an AWESOME sale for character figures. They'll be buy one, get one free!
> 
> Here's what is up for this month:




I'm new to all of this and I don't understand the special TRU releases.  Are they only available in Toys R Us for one particular day?  So for the 11/17 release, should I go to the store first thing in the morning to try to get the special release?

Thanks for your help.

Kate


----------



## *NikkiBell*

kate2961 said:


> I'm new to all of this and I don't understand the special TRU releases.  Are they only available in Toys R Us for one particular day?  So for the 11/17 release, should I go to the store first thing in the morning to try to get the special release?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kate



Toys 'R' Us is contracted with Disney Interactive, the makers of DI, to have rights to sell certain items either early or exclusively. The Power Disc exclusives (gold packaging) are only sold at TRU starting on that release date. If you are interested in getting them, head to the store that morning. Character figures that are exclusive to a store are sold at that store until a designated time when they're available everywhere. The upcoming ones like Ralph and Vanellope won't be sold anywhere but their designated store until after New Year's Day. 

I hope this helps! Welcome to the world of Disney Infinity!


----------



## kate2961

*NikkiBell* said:


> Toys 'R' Us is contracted with Disney Interactive, the makers of DI, to have rights to sell certain items either early or exclusively. The Power Disc exclusives (gold packaging) are only sold at TRU starting on that release date. If you are interested in getting them, head to the store that morning. Character figures that are exclusive to a store are sold at that store until a designated time when they're available everywhere. The upcoming ones like Ralph and Vanellope won't be sold anywhere but their designated store until after New Year's Day.
> 
> I hope this helps! Welcome to the world of Disney Infinity!



Thanks Nikki.  That does help.  

I'll plan to get to TRU on 11/17 for the next release.

But what do I do about the gold pack releases earlier this month?

You wrote that there were two:
11/3/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Scrooge McDuck #1 Dime(Toys R' Us Exclusive)
11/10/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Captain Hook's Ship(Toys R' Us Exclusive)

Do they still sell these?  I couldn't find any in my store.  Do they have a series#?  I see some on their website.  Series 1, 2 and 4.

Kate


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Happy Disney Infinity Day...again! 

Today's Toys 'R' Us exclusive disc is Tron Interface which will give the Toy Box a Tron-themed sky. 







The UPC number for the package that includes this disc is 712725024048; if your local store doesn't have them by the register, double-check the bar code for this number. 

Good luck!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

kate2961 said:


> Thanks Nikki.  That does help.
> 
> I'll plan to get to TRU on 11/17 for the next release.
> 
> But what do I do about the gold pack releases earlier this month?
> 
> You wrote that there were two:
> 11/3/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Scrooge McDuck #1 Dime(Toys R' Us Exclusive)
> 11/10/13 - Power Disc Gold Pack Captain Hook's Ship(Toys R' Us Exclusive)
> 
> Do they still sell these?  I couldn't find any in my store.  Do they have a series#?  I see some on their website.  Series 1, 2 and 4.
> 
> Kate



Kate, you might have to do a little bit of hunting, but have a good chance of getting those two. Check the UPC barcode numbers:

Scrooge - 712725023997
Hook's Ship - 712725024017


----------



## kate2961

Can I just say how much I LOVE NikkiBell!!!  

Really.  She is so awesome.  We just got back from TRU and we not only got Tron Sky but we got Hook's Ship and Lilo & Stitch.  

For S1 we are only missing Tron Terrain and Merlin.  

And because of all of the advice here on the boards I signed up for TRU rewards card and already got a reward bonus.  

THANK YOU!!!!

So NikkiBell how do you know when the TRU discs will be released?  Do you know when Tron Terrain and Merlin will come out?

I'm lovin the DIS!!!

Kate

p.s.  This is what we got:
Power Disc Series 5   712752024017  Hook's Ship
Power Disc Series 6   712725024048  Tron Sky
Power Disc Series 7   712725024024  Lilo & Stitch

Other discs:
Power Disc Series 1  712725024000  Mike's Car
Power Disc Series 2  712725023980  Tron User Control
Power Disc Series 3  712725024130  Zurg
Power Disc Series 4  712725023997  Scrooge McDuck
Power Disc Series 8  712725024031  Tron Terrain


----------



## *NikkiBell*

kate2961 said:


> Can I just say how much I LOVE NikkiBell!!!
> 
> Really.  She is so awesome.  We just got back from TRU and we not only got Tron Sky but we got Hook's Ship and Lilo & Stitch.
> 
> For S1 we are only missing Tron Terrain and Merlin.
> 
> And because of all of the advice here on the boards I signed up for TRU rewards card and already got a reward bonus.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> So NikkiBell how do you know when the TRU discs will be released?  Do you know when Tron Terrain and Merlin will come out?
> 
> I'm lovin the DIS!!!
> 
> Kate
> 
> p.s.  This is what we got:
> Power Disc Series 5   712752024017  Hook's Ship
> Power Disc Series 6   712725024048  Tron
> Power Disc Series 7   712725024024  Lilo & Stitch



Yay!!! Congrats!!!! 

I've been following DI because I cover merchandise for the blog/show. That and, well, I'm also hooked on DI. lol 

I'm working on a DI update blog and hope to have it out this week. Be on the look out for it as I'll include news and other bar codes.


----------



## rotlex

Question for those with multiple systems.  Disney Infiniti is going to be one of the Christmas gifts for the kids this year.  (Yeah, and uh, the biggest kid of all, Dad, LOL).  We currently own a PS3, Xbox 360 and a Wii.  I am planning, after much research, on picking up a Wii U as well for Christmas, forgoing the PS4 and Xbox One until probably next spring, when something actually worth playing on them hits the shelves, but I digress.

Seeing as that I am buying a Wii U, I am wondering how anyone with multiple systems, or a Wii U, feels DI measures up on the Wii U?  Opinions on whether this would be the right choice, or should I go for the PS3 or 360 version?  (I lean toward the PS3 more than the Xbox however).

Thanks for any input!

As a side note, I was hesitant to buy a Wii U for quite some time, but the new Zelda Windwaker package and Super Mario 3D World pushed me to it, LOL.


----------



## kate2961

"11/19/13 - Series 2 Red Power Disc Album with Complete Series 2 Power Disc Set (Target Exclusive)"

We checked at 2 Target stores today and neither knew anything about the release.  It clearly said that it was released today on the Target website but only available in stores.   

Guess I'll just keep waiting.  

Kate


----------



## AliceandAriel

*NikkiBell* said:


> Lots coming up for Infinity fans!
> 
> GameStop has an AWESOME sale for character figures. They'll be buy one, get one free!
> 
> Here's what is up for this month:



Not sure if everyone knows, but Rapunzel's 11/15 date was moved back to 11/22 (where it originally was). Boo. I only know because I went to WalMart the morning of the 15th and the guy behind the electronics counter must have had a bad night. He sass'd me good, saying he didn't have any, or even know when it was coming in. Most definitely not cool, but eh.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

kate2961 said:


> "11/19/13 - Series 2 Red Power Disc Album with Complete Series 2 Power Disc Set (Target Exclusive)"
> 
> We checked at 2 Target stores today and neither knew anything about the release.  It clearly said that it was released today on the Target website but only available in stores.
> 
> Guess I'll just keep waiting.
> 
> Kate



This has turned into a major debacle at Target stores all over the country today. There are only two reports of stores having it in. None in NY, NJ, or PA have them. Keep your eyes open. 




AliceandAriel said:


> Not sure if everyone knows, but Rapunzel's 11/15 date was moved back to 11/22 (where it originally was). Boo. I only know because I went to WalMart the morning of the 15th and the guy behind the electronics counter must have had a bad night. He sass'd me good, saying he didn't have any, or even know when it was coming in. Most definitely not cool, but eh.



I've heard conflicting reports on this. In fact, many Walmarts actually have Rapunzel out on the shelves already. You might want to check your local store.


----------



## disneyfreakliveshere

I just picked up the series 2 exclusive power disk album from Target Canada. I see it has some of what looks like the Tru exclusive disks in it, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## AliceandAriel

*NikkiBell* said:


> I've heard conflicting reports on this. In fact, many Walmarts actually have Rapunzel out on the shelves already. You might want to check your local store.



I've seen a few popping up via scalpers on Ebay for $20-$30+, but nothing in my area has it. Of the two I did see online, one was in Texas, one in Florida.

It bugs me. WalMart should never had sent out those emails saying the release date was moved up a week if they weren't going to stick to it. Really grinds my gears.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

disneyfreakliveshere said:


> I just picked up the series 2 exclusive power disk album from Target Canada. I see it has some of what looks like the Tru exclusive disks in it, can anyone confirm this?



It includes different versions of the TRU exclusives. Basically, they're the sames discs, but without the purple or red coloring around the edge which mark them as exclusives. The abilities in the game are identical though. Congrats on finding the album set; it's hard to come by so far!!!


----------



## disney david

*NikkiBell* said:


> This has turned into a major debacle at Target stores all over the country today. There are only two reports of stores having it in. None in NY, NJ, or PA have them. Keep your eyes open.
> 
> I've heard conflicting reports on this. In fact, many Walmarts actually have Rapunzel out on the shelves already. You might want to check your local store.



On target web site they know say the 24 for the power disk series 2 album. And it now says sold online only wonder if the demand to high to ship to stores so they decide to just sell online.


----------



## disneyfreakliveshere

*NikkiBell* said:


> It includes different versions of the TRU exclusives. Basically, they're the sames discs, but without the purple or red coloring around the edge which mark them as exclusives. The abilities in the game are identical though. Congrats on finding the album set; it's hard to come by so far!!!



Thanks for the TRU disk info. It's because no one shops at Target Canada   Actually a lot of the characters and stuff don't sell as fast here as they do in the states.


----------



## Kfamilly

Got the new Wreck It Ralph figure from Best Buy today. Can't wait to give it to DS on Christmas. He is absolutely LOVING Disney Infinity.


----------



## disney david

Warning I just or the new capsule and thee packs of series 2 exclusive to best buy and got doubles already. They was in the packaging so they should of done a better job making sure all tree are different.


----------



## kate2961

That worked out well in the end.  Just ordered the Target Series 2 power disc album w/discs.  So much better than going out in the cold.  

And the TRU website now has the gold packs online through Series 6.

Still hoping to get Merlin and the Tron Terrain at some point.  

Hope everyone is finding what they need.

Kate


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

Are Ralph and vannelope strictly for use in toy box mode or will they be released with a world set??


----------



## jacksmomma

Anyone who has picked up the Target complete set, can you tell me how many truly new discs there are?  (Meaning discs that are not second versions of the TRU exclusives?). I am not buying a whole new set just to have identical discs of different color.  That really irritates me...what a marketing gimmick!


----------



## wiigirl

Kfamilly said:


> Got the new Wreck It Ralph figure from Best Buy today. Can't wait to give it to DS on Christmas. He is absolutely LOVING Disney Infinity.



Nice!


----------



## Kfamilly

Anyone know exactly what the Vanellope figure has going for it?  Meaning worlds, cars, etc.?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

PaulaVonSchweetz said:


> Are Ralph and vannelope strictly for use in toy box mode or will they be released with a world set??



Unfortunately, they are Toy Box only. You might want to check the Toy Box Share though as there are some Ralph-themed ones you can download. 



jacksmomma said:


> Anyone who has picked up the Target complete set, can you tell me how many truly new discs there are?  (Meaning discs that are not second versions of the TRU exclusives?). I am not buying a whole new set just to have identical discs of different color.  That really irritates me...what a marketing gimmick!




The Target set is complete and includes all of the discs for Series 2 including TRU exclusives (without a different border color). 



Kfamilly said:


> Anyone know exactly what the Vanellope figure has going for it?  Meaning worlds, cars, etc.?






> Vanellope's Kart also appears as a rideable vehicle along with her original kart which in the movie was owned by King Candy.
> 
> Her signature move, glitching, will also appear as an ability in the Toy Box. Glitching is done like the Toy Story Gang's shoulder charge.
> 
> Vanellope's Character Chests also unlock her Costume, her Kart, King Candy's Royal Racer, and her Cherry Bombs.
> 
> Vanellope's adventure is Vanellope's Sweet Ride.




Walmart now has a DI poster for sale! Cool!


----------



## Kfamilly

*NikkiBell* said:


> Unfortunately, they are Toy Box only. You might want to check the Toy Box Share though as there are some Ralph-themed ones you can download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Target set is complete and includes all of the discs for Series 2 including TRU exclusives (without a different border color).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart now has a DI poster for sale! Cool!



Thanks for the response, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## disney david

Give a update as Nikki in Disney world have a great time.

Today dec 8 toysrus is selling the lone ranger and jack sparrow crystal figures.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

Did anyone DISNEY INFINITY Power Disc Pack from Amazon on "Disney Day" recently. It was $2.50 for a pack. I bought it and then realized I paid $6.00 like a dope (shipping). Well, it just arrived and it was a whole box of them...... so, either I can't read, they can't write or the Infinity gods are smiling.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DisneyKentucky said:


> Did anyone DISNEY INFINITY Power Disc Pack from Amazon on "Disney Day" recently. It was $2.50 for a pack. I bought it and then realized I paid $6.00 like a dope (shipping). Well, it just arrived and it was a whole box of them...... so, either I can't read, they can't write or the Infinity gods are smiling.



Wait, an entire box?? How many packs???


----------



## DisneyKentucky

*NikkiBell* said:


> Wait, an entire box?? How many packs???



20 packs for $6 ($2.50 and $3.50 shipping):


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Wow, somebody definitely botched that shipment up! You lucked out!


----------



## DisneyKentucky

*NikkiBell* said:


> Wow, somebody definitely botched that shipment up! You lucked out!



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I guess I will have more doubles if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Hi everyone!

It looks like Santa will be bringing Disney Infinity to us for Christmas. Aside from the game, any recommendations of what figurines to start out with? Aside from the ones that come with the game, Santa might be willing to bring another 6-8, depending on the packs. 

Also, is it worth it to get some of the power packs? Thanks all!


----------



## Kfamilly

http://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/109788

Really good deal here....


----------



## SaveTonight

So I'm 23 I just got this (my parents gave it to me for Christmas) and I'm on the fence of either returning it cause it's for kids or keeping it cause I'm a disney fan. What's people's take on this? I like sandbox games like minecraft and rollercoaster tycoon. I heard the campaign is super easy. I just don't want a game ill be bored of in a week and collect dust, for so much money. It's for PS3 btw. Anyone help?


----------



## twob4him

We just got DI!! My three daughters and I are looking forward to playing!!


----------



## DisneyKentucky

SaveTonight said:


> So I'm 23 I just got this (my parents gave it to me for Christmas) and I'm on the fence of either returning it cause it's for kids or keeping it cause I'm a disney fan. What's people's take on this? I like sandbox games like minecraft and rollercoaster tycoon. I heard the campaign is super easy. I just don't want a game ill be bored of in a week and collect dust, for so much money. It's for PS3 btw. Anyone help?



I'm like you on games and the more you get into it the better it gets.


----------



## HubbDave

My kids got the Toy Story playset today but have not yet opened it.   Plus they got an XBox 360, so perhaps that version of DI will be coming soon.  They currently have the Wii version

My daughter got Epic Mickey II and seems to like it

Beautiful game


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Hi everyone, 

We sorted out the game not saving, however we wanted to be able to have our own games. However no matter how we try, it keeps saying that the new game will over ride the old one. This is even when we have signed in with a new Xbox user and everything? Is that right? You can only have one saved game???


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DisneyKentucky said:


> I'm like you on games and the more you get into it the better it gets.



I agree 100%! New things pop up all of the time which keeps the game fresh. I love it!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

FYI All: 

You can now pre-order Phineas, Perry, Sorcerer Mickey, and Power Discs Series 3 via TRU's website. Game Stop is also doing pre-orders.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

*NikkiBell* said:


> FYI All:
> 
> You can now pre-order Phineas, Perry, Sorcerer Mickey, and Power Discs Series 3 via TRU's website. Game Stop is also doing pre-orders.



I haven't tried yet but, I wonder if their 2 for $20 deal goes for pre-orders.


----------



## disney david

DisneyKentucky said:


> I haven't tried yet but, I wonder if their 2 for $20 deal goes for pre-orders.



Not for game stop but toysrus has buy one and get 49 percent off the second and it works for the preorders.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

disney david said:


> Not for game stop but toysrus has buy one and get 49 percent off the second and it works for the preorders.



Nice.


----------



## SaveTonight

So I finally got it and let me just say DI is AMAZING. Love fooling around with everything. A friend and I have played for hours just fooling around


----------



## DisneyKentucky

SaveTonight said:


> So I finally got it and let me just say DI is AMAZING. Love fooling around with everything. A friend and I have played for hours just fooling around



My 4 year old DD and I had a battle of Frying Pan v. Flaming Pumpkins in Toy Box (aka: Rapunzel vs. Jack Skellington).


----------



## old lady

No offense, but I wanted to see Captain Hook and Jake battling it out.


----------



## tehSAC

Santa brought us Disney Infinity for christmas.   My daughter who is 6, LOVES this game.  

Cant say daddy doesnt play after her bedtime either.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Disney Infinity Fans - Reminder:  

Hey all!   

A friendly reminder that Disney Toy Boxes are going to start retiring tomorrow, January 1st. All new Toy Boxes will be guaranteed available for one month. After that, we will be keeping the most popular Toy Boxes and retiring the others. Be sure to download any Toy Boxes from the past few months that you for sure want to hang onto today! 

One more thing! Because many of you have asked about upcoming Toy Box challenges, here's a sneak peek:   

1/2 - 1/8: Pirate Adventure Challenge  

1/9 - 1/15: Tangled Challenge   

With that, let's hoverboard/ground pound/blast off into 2014! Happy New Year!   

- Disney Infinity Team  

https://infinity.disney.com/news/633


----------



## MarkC71

Santa was very good to is this year and brought us a Playstation 3 and Disney Infinity along with most of the available figures.  My son is in heaven, he played all during his Christmas break and I spent some time on there after they went to bed too.  

So my next question:  I know Agent P, Phineas, Repunzel, and Sorcerer Mickey are due to come out in the next few months, has anyone heard rumors about anything else?  

I heard in a podcast last week that there is a rumor that they may be coming out with a new
game disk, with new play sets.  Anyone else heard anything like that?


----------



## SaveTonight

DisneyKentucky said:


> My 4 year old DD and I had a battle of Frying Pan v. Flaming Pumpkins in Toy Box (aka: Rapunzel vs. Jack Skellington).



Me and my friend do Rapunzel vs mr incredible haha


----------



## krayzie

MarkC71 said:


> Santa was very good to is this year and brought us a Playstation 3 and Disney Infinity along with most of the available figures.  My son is in heaven, he played all during his Christmas break and I spent some time on there after they went to bed too.
> 
> So my next question:  I know Agent P, Phineas, Repunzel, and Sorcerer Mickey are due to come out in the next few months, has anyone heard rumors about anything else?
> 
> I heard in a podcast last week that there is a rumor that they may be coming out with a new
> game disk, with new play sets.  Anyone else heard anything like that?



In the US, Rapunzel was released in all stores on the 7th of this month. Mickey will be released on Feb 9th. Phineas and Perry 2 pack will be April 1st or April 29th for the singles. Gamestop will have the Phineas and Perry 2 pack out on March 14th as it is their exclusive until April 1st.


----------



## HubbDave

Weirdest power disc. -  Condorman wings

Had to look it up

Talk about obscure

Next they will have the tennis shoes from "The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes"


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Here's some upcoming release dates!


Sorcerer Mickey: 2-Week Exclusivity
Wal-Mart Release Date: 1/26/14
Universal Release Date: 2/09/14

Anna: 2-Week Exclusivity
Target Release Date: 2/25/14
Universal Release Date: 3/11/14

Elsa: 1-Week Exclusivity
Best Buy Release Date: 3/04/14
Universal Release Date: 3/11/14

Phineas & Agent P Toy Box Set: 2-Week Exclusivity
Gamestop Release Date: 3/14/14
Universal Release Date: 4/01/14

Phineas: 2-Week Exclusivity
Best Buy Release Date: 4/14/14
Universal Release Date: 4/29/14


----------



## DisneyDetective

Has anyone used the Disney Infinity App?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Infinity fans, if you haven't purchased Sorcerer Mickey from Walmart yet, he's about to be released in other stores. Toys 'R' Us has an AMAZING deal on him:



> Starting Sunday, February 9th, get Sorcerer's Apprentice Mickey for only $.99 with a Disney Infinity purchase of $20 or more.


----------



## HunnyJar

*NikkiBell* said:
			
		

> Infinity fans, if you haven't purchased Sorcerer Mickey from Walmart yet, he's about to be released in other stores. Toys 'R' Us has an AMAZING deal on him:



Thank you for posting this! This is the character I have been waiting for.


----------



## DisneyKentucky

DisneyDetective said:


> Has anyone used the Disney Infinity App?



My daughter (5) loves it.


----------



## TigerTown

*NikkiBell* said:


> Infinity fans, if you haven't purchased Sorcerer Mickey from Walmart yet, he's about to be released in other stores. Toys 'R' Us has an AMAZING deal on him:



Thanks for the heads up...I just cancelled my Amazon pre order and I'm going to pick it up first thing Sunday morning!


----------



## *NikkiBell*




----------



## *NikkiBell*

WOOHOO! Tomorrow is Infinity Day at GameStop!!! Anyone going? I love the new poster!!!


----------



## surferdave

*NikkiBell* said:


> WOOHOO! Tomorrow is Infinity Day at GameStop!!! Anyone going? I love the new poster!!!



I grabbed Sorcerer Mickey and the Toy Story play set


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

*NikkiBell* said:
			
		

> WOOHOO! Tomorrow is Infinity Day at GameStop!!! Anyone going? I love the new poster!!!



Thanks so much for posting!! I was able to get Phineas and Perry set this morning! I'm so excited to play with them!!


----------



## HubbDave

Walmart has a deal where you get the Frozen combo pack with an Anna figure for $21.96


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

Man, Elsa is a bad *** character to play with!!! 
They would be stupid not to create a Frozen play set! 
That is all.


----------



## HubbDave

Yeah, Elsa seems to be the toughest of the characters (my kids battle them often)
As far as a Frozen playset, it would have to wait until Infinity 2, since the disc already has the playsets built in

The little crystal thingys just unlocks them


----------



## DisneyKentucky

Elsa v. Jack Skellington is the best fight.


----------



## HubbDave

DisneyKentucky said:


> Elsa v. Jack Skellington is the best fight.


Agreed.   Although Elsa seems to be tougher when my daughter is freezing my Jack


----------



## HubbDave

My son has the Condorman music looping as he plays.  I had never heard of the movie before Disney Infinity


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DISNEY INFINITY FANS: With being sick, I got thrown for a loop. Lots out now and coming!!!! I'm off to TRU right now! 

- Series 3 - All Out Now (Big sale on all Infinity at TRU today)
- Chrome TRU Exclusive Out Today
- Merlin TRU Exclusive Out Next Week
- Crystal Buzz Out Next Week
- Crystal Perry - ??? but he's coming!


----------



## HubbDave

Somebody went shopping today


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Happy Disney Infinity Day!!!! Off to TRU for the coveted Merlin exclusive disc and Crystal Buzz!!!!!! If I'm lucky, they'll have Crystal Perry out early. Excited!!!!


----------



## doconeill

Don't know what rumors have been going around...haven't paid much attention lately...

Got an email just now from Disney regarding Disney Infinity and the "next chapter". They are doing a webcast on Wednesday about it. I noticed it mentioned "2.0 Edition", so I expect we're talking new playsets with a new disc/software required.

But the most telling thing I think was at the top, where it said,

Get Ready to Assemble

Seems to be a clue...


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Yup, we all got it.  


It relates to the released information below along with the "Get Ready to Assemble" video from April 8th:

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2014/04/08/disney-infinity-teases-marvel-confirms-version-2-0/

Exciting stuff!


----------



## HubbDave

Sound like an August release date


----------



## janjandis

1/2 price sale at TRU Friday. Haven't got my Infinity yet but what figures do you guys recommend? Are the disks necessary for a toy box mode only gamer?


----------



## ethanwa

Any places with sales this weekend? I am looking for a Buy 1 Get 1 or a Buy 2 Get 1 or any discounts on accessories!


----------



## MightyGitis

Looks like 2.0 will be out in September.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Last night at a special D23 screening of Maleficent, John Vignocchi from DI revealed some new information about Disney Infinity 2.0:

- Merida Character Figure
- Maleficent (movie version) Character Figure

I'm not really thrilled. Both characters are supposedly Toy Box only which means there aren't any Disney playsets, just Marvel. There are rumors of Donald Duck and Tinker Bell being additional characters. What do you guys think?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

*NikkiBell* said:


> Last night at a special D23 screening of Maleficent, John Vignocchi from DI revealed some new information about Disney Infinity 2.0:
> 
> - Merida Character Figure
> - Maleficent (movie version) Character Figure
> 
> I'm not really thrilled. Both characters are supposedly Toy Box only which means there aren't any Disney playsets, just Marvel. There are rumors of Donald Duck and Tinker Bell being additional characters. What do you guys think?



I'm excited for a Merida Figure, since she's my favourite Princess. I wish there would be a Disney Playset though, not just Marvel.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

New Info from Disney Infinity/John Vignocchi today...

- The original Infinity base (from the version we have now) will be compatible with 2.0

- They are looking into having a digital download for those with 1.0 to get the new game

- "Different options" will be available for current 1.0 players

- More playsets and games are still being kept secret; DI specifically said that this will include Disney - "We haven't forgotten our classic Disney fans."

- 2.0 will be released in the fall

- Toy Box "game discs" will be something new and each will be themed to a different Disney franchise

- The discs that come with the Marvel starter pack will be Marvel themed

- There are two new Toy Box games that come with the Marvel starter pack: Dungeon Crawler & Tower Defense


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Happy Disney Infinity Day! Crystal Agent P is out at TRU! 

Update: Some stores are selling it while others won't until June 8, 9, or 10th. Thoroughly frustrated. Ugh.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Crystal Agent P is officially out and in the flyer. There is a sale on all figures: 3 for $35.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Pre-sales for DI 2.0 character figures are up on TRU.com. Also, more details regarding what will be available were released last night. My favorite? A Main Street Electrical Parade Power Disc!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snoopywoodstockus

TRU has these listed for Presale

DI 2.0 Starter set for Xbox 360, Wii U, Xbox One and PS4

Figures
Spider-Man PlaySet with Spider-Man, Nova and World disc.
Nick Fury
Venom
Captain America
Iron Fist
Hawkeye

Promo, FREE Marvel Super Heroes Figure with purchase of Starter Set

I did not see Merida or Maleficent there...yet. 

Getting excited about it.


----------



## EpcotBot

I think the new Spider-Man set is cool, but I wish they had more of the classic Spider-Man characters instead of Iron Fist and Nova. Still neat though.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Today we got some very promising news for Infinity fans who don't like Marvel. Walmart has pre-orders up for Disney Infinity 2.0: Originals which is a starter pack plus characters like Tink, Donald Duck, and Stitch!


----------



## janjandis

I went into Target today and they have the Xbox and Wii starter sets on for 39.00. The PS3 is still full price though .


----------



## Disney_Alli

I've preordered my Infinity 2.0 with my free Captain America figure... And the Spider-Man set and Hawkeye but who's counting? Lol! I'm getting super excited about this release I can't wait to play it! I even ordered a new receiver so I can finally hook my PS3 up to my big screen and play Infinity there. Just 41 days left!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## snoopywoodstockus

Target will have the Infinity original starter set on sale for $29.99 next week. Ad didn't mention specific systems, so I don't know if it is for all of them. No mention of figures or anything else. 

It makes sense that the old one drops in price with the new one on the Horizon.


----------



## snoopywoodstockus

I know DI 2.0 isn't supposed to be out until next week, but our local Sam's Club had the 2.0 Avengers Starter Set for Xbox360 on the shelf for sale today. No other merchandise was out, just the 360 Avengers Starter Set. Zip code 28601 is where we are.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

snoopywoodstockus said:


> I know DI 2.0 isn't supposed to be out until next week, but our local Sam's Club had the 2.0 Avengers Starter Set for Xbox360 on the shelf for sale today. No other merchandise was out, just the 360 Avengers Starter Set. Zip code 28601 is where we are.



I wonder if they would sell it. Toys R Us is known to do things like that and then not allow you to purchase it.


----------



## HubbDave

From what I have seen on forums/Facebook is this is happening in random stores. If people try to purchase it, the cash registers won't allow it.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

*NikkiBell* said:


> I wonder if they would sell it. Toys R Us is known to do things like that and then not allow you to purchase it.



In Australia, it was released today and all the stores have it on the shelves


----------



## abinormal

I am a total newbie regarding this game (I barely have a grasp on the concept) but I'm intrigued by it.  However, my Wii is shot and I'm planning to eventually replace it with a Wii U when I have the money.

But what concerns me is the character availability.  Are the figures and sets limited time or retired?  I definitely don't have the time or energy to constantly be on top of releases for stuff like that.  I understand there are special limited characters (e3 and such) but I mean like the more initially widely available ones (Elsa, Rapunzel, etc).

Basically, do you have to go all out or is it something you can do on a casual, more low key level?


----------



## Disney_Alli

Until 20 minutes ago future shop was still listing Disney Infinity 2.0 as being released on December 31st and I thought I'd made a big mistake preordering from them but I just got my shipping confirmation for my starter set (none of my additional figures though) I guess I'll at least have the starter set right away...

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## *NikkiBell*

abinormal said:


> I am a total newbie regarding this game (I barely have a grasp on the concept) but I'm intrigued by it.  However, my Wii is shot and I'm planning to eventually replace it with a Wii U when I have the money.
> 
> But what concerns me is the character availability.  Are the figures and sets limited time or retired?  I definitely don't have the time or energy to constantly be on top of releases for stuff like that.  I understand there are special limited characters (e3 and such) but I mean like the more initially widely available ones (Elsa, Rapunzel, etc).
> 
> Basically, do you have to go all out or is it something you can do on a casual, more low key level?



That really depends on how addicted you get. 

In all reality, we've seen every character figure come out in quantities that make it easy to find. There might be a delay of a few weeks, but even the "hard to get" figures can be found without a hitch. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## abinormal

That's good to know.  Do they stick around for awhile or do they pull them after a time?


----------



## doconeill

abinormal said:


> That's good to know.  Do they stick around for awhile or do they pull them after a time?



They have not yet pulled any of the main figures. I'm not sure if the "crystal" figures are meant to be limited edition.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

abinormal said:


> That's good to know.  Do they stick around for awhile or do they pull them after a time?



All of the 1.0 figures are still available in a variety of stores. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## HubbDave

*NikkiBell* said:


> All of the 1.0 figures are still available in a variety of stores. You shouldn't have a problem.


Unless you want Syndrome and one if the Cars figures


----------

